# Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen



## Knurrhahn (24. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute,
Da es ja immer mal wieder vorkommt das jemand etwas zu einer Fangmeldung zu vermelden hat oder einfach mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu einem gelungenen Angeltag sagen möchte versuchen wir es jetzt mal mit diesem Thema.
Hier könnt ihr jetzt eure Meinung mit einer eingestellten Fangmeldung verknüpfen und darüber diskutieren.
Am besten geht es wenn ihr die Fangmeldung als Kopie einfügt und dann eure Meinung darunter schreibt so das jeder weiss worum es geht.
*Bitte hier keine Laichdorschdiskussion!
Dafür bitte ein schon vorhandenes Thema nutzen.*
Entwicklung Dorschbestände Ostsee

Viel Spaß.


----------



## seeschwalbe (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Eine Anfrage: Ist der Wismarer Hafen noch auf oder schon zugefroren?
Wollen morgen mit der Christa raus.
Danke für die Antwort
Seeschwalbe


----------



## urnenmann (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

War heute am Hafen als die Christa rein kam..... der Hafen ist zwar offen aber es gab nicht viel Fisch.... die Leute kamen teilweise aus Salzwedel um Fisch zu fangen dolle wars aber nicht wenig Dorsch und vom Hering war nix zu sehen.... es wird wohl noch gut 14 Tage dauern und vorallem es muss wärmer werden...


----------



## seeschwalbe (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Waren heute draußen mit der Christa.
Auf 32 Leute kamen 1 Dorsch und 2 Heringe.
Ist zu kalt.


----------



## Pilke (4. März 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Waren heute draußen mit der Christa.
> Auf 32 Leute kamen 1 Dorsch und 2 Heringe.
> Ist zu kalt.



Ich will in 2 Wochen von Saßnitz/Rügen aus raus. Hoffe mal, daß es bis dahin wärmer ist..#a


----------



## Welsschnapper (4. März 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wa donnerstag zu freitag in Kühlungsborden vom kleinen Boot es wa zwa  arschkalt aber haben ganz gut gefangen zweimal angeln und 47 Dorsche im  schnitt so zwischen 60 -80 cm


----------



## Pilke (5. März 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Welsschnapper schrieb:


> Wa donnerstag zu freitag in Kühlungsborden vom kleinen Boot es wa zwa  arschkalt aber haben ganz gut gefangen zweimal angeln und 47 Dorsche im  schnitt so zwischen 60 -80 cm



Das klingt sehr gut!! #6


----------



## forelle4711 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Also ich wollte kommendes wochenende mit eigenem Konsolenboot in die Lübecker Bucht ecke Grömitz. haltet ihr das für ne gute idee oder sollt ich den trip noch zwei wochen nach hinten verschieben?.wollten eigentlich hauptsächlich auf dorsch gehen, für hering ist wahrscheinlich auch noch zu früh. achja welsschnapper kannst du was zur wassertiefe und methode sagen die zu eurem erfolgreichen dorschafng geführt hat? war ehrlich gesagt noch nie um diese jahreszeit zum dorschangeln vom boot unterwegs. hab mal gehört das man die vereinzelten dorsche dann eher beim schleppen mit wobblern fängt. waren zumindest letzen herbst in der ecke sehr erfolgreich auf dorsch. 
vielen dank im voraus für eure Antworten. wenn wir denn fahren werd ich bericht erstatten!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. März 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

warte noch mit dinem trip, z.Zt. ist hier totentanz...


----------



## smartblitz (6. März 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



forelle4711 schrieb:


> Also ich wollte kommendes wochenende mit eigenem Konsolenboot in die Lübecker Bucht ecke Grömitz. haltet ihr das für ne gute idee oder sollt ich den trip noch zwei wochen nach hinten verschieben?.wollten eigentlich hauptsächlich auf dorsch gehen, für hering ist wahrscheinlich auch noch zu früh. achja welsschnapper kannst du was zur wassertiefe und methode sagen die zu eurem erfolgreichen dorschafng geführt hat? war ehrlich gesagt noch nie um diese jahreszeit zum dorschangeln vom boot unterwegs. hab mal gehört das man die vereinzelten dorsche dann eher beim schleppen mit wobblern fängt. waren zumindest letzen herbst in der ecke sehr erfolgreich auf dorsch.
> vielen dank im voraus für eure Antworten. wenn wir denn fahren werd ich bericht erstatten!



ich steh auch in den Startlöchern#q wir sind vor ein paar Wochen auch mit eigenem Boot draußen gewesen...Arschkalt und kein Fisch aufm Echo, wo ist der bloß hin? :ces ist wie hier alle sagen einfach noch zu kalt.


----------



## Wildshark (6. März 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin
Waren gestern draußen 5 Stunden nichts als Sonnenschein und klare Luft!
Nicht ein Kontakt!

Wasser 0,3Grad , Richtung Küste ganze 0,9 Grad!

Warte noch ab!!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Pilke (7. März 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> warte noch mit dinem trip, z.Zt. ist hier totentanz...



O Mann, ich hoffe das sieht in 2 Wochen anders aus - wenigstens vor Rügen. Da wollen wir nämlich raus zum Dorschangeln. War dort noch nie zu dieser Jahreszeit |kopfkrat


----------



## Pilke (25. März 2011)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,
wir waren letztes We vor Rügen zum Dorschangeln. Insgesamt 12 Angler an 2 Tagen. Nicht ein einziger Biss!!#c

Fisch war laut Anzeige da aber Hunger hatten die Dorschen anscheinend überhaupt nicht. Wassertemperatur = 0,7°C
Fazit = unter 3°C sollte man es gar nicht erst versuchen...
Es ist einfach zu kalt. Auch die anderen Boote im Hafen hatten so gut wie nix. 2-3 Dorsche auf der Jan Cux sowie uns erzählt wurde...
Und das vor Rügen!! Habe ich noch nie erlebt...aber ich war auch nie vorher dort wenn das Wasser so arschkalt war...

Wir werden es frühestens in 4 Wochen wieder versuchen.

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## nyster (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.12.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Santa Maria
Heimathafen: Warnemünde
Angelgebiet: 1sm vor der Küste um Warnemünde
Angelzeit: 8.00-14.30uhr
Wind: 7 aus S-W
Himmel: bewölkt, diesig, regnerisch
Drift: Stark 
Angel / Fangtiefe:10-15 m 
Montage: erst GuFi, dann 150g Pilker + Beifänger in japanrot
Wer: Ich, Vater, Bruder, Großvater und 10 andere
Fänge: Ich 2 maßige Leos, größter 72cm, gesamter Kutter etwa 45 (inkl. Untermaß), größter 80cm, einige Wittlinge

Fazit:
Sehr mieser Wind der Regen wie Hagel fühlen lies. Anfangs bei weniger Wind mehr Fisch, nach aufkommendem so gut wie gar nix mehr. Schweres Geschirr war angesagt, 150gr, Farbe eher orange/gelb/rot. 
Positiv: Schöner kleiner Kutter mit viel Platz zum Angeln, nette Crew :m
Sehr negativ: Viele Angler nahmen untermaßige Fische (teils noch unter 30cm!) mit. Der Crew war das anscheinend egal, da sie dazu nichts gesagt hat... :r


----------



## Keule1988 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Solche sollten echt in knast wenn ich sowas sehe gleich fischerreiaufsicht anrufen die freuen sich bei sowas !!


----------



## elbetaler (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Solche sollten echt in knast wenn ich sowas sehe gleich fischerreiaufsicht anrufen die freuen sich bei sowas !!


 Hallo,bin fast Deiner Meinung. Als verantwortungsvoller Angler sollte man sich nicht scheuen, den/demjenigen die Meinung zu sagen, wenn solche Babyfische mitgenommen werden! Anschliessend rumtottern bringt nicht viel. Und mit welcher Dreistigkeit sich dann mit den handlangen Dingern auch noch an den Saubermach-Platz gestellt wird! Mein lieber Mann, da kann man Charaktere erleben! Da wird dann nach plausiblen Erklärungen gesucht, wie "gut zum Räuchern" oder "hatte so tief geschluckt". Ich selbst habe mir dabei schon mehrfach den Mund verbrannt. Je nach Gemütslage und auch oft abhängig vom "Pegel" (...so jung komm`wa nisch mähr susammen,hick!) fällt dann auch die Reaktion aus.Jeder, der auf der Seite der "Guten" steht, sollte anfangen, auch mal seinen Standpunkt couragiert zu vertreten und nicht nur sein eigenes Ding durchziehen. Und ja, manch Gescholtener sieht das auch ein, wie gesagt wenn die Kritik ankommt. Es gibt vorgeschriebene Mindestmaße, Vorschriften zur Ausübung der jeweiligen Angelart usw.,doch das taugt nur so viel, wie es auch umgesetzt und kontrolliert wird! Zu meiner Zeit bei der NVA (jetzt Bund) wurde sehr erfolgreich das System der gegenseitigen Kontrolle angewendet, auch Selbsterziehung genannt. Wenn einer nicht gespurt hat und infolgedessen andere Soldaten mit darunter zu leiden hatten, dann brauchte meistens kein Offizier oder so einzugreifen. Das haben die Kameraden unter sich geregelt. Das soll jetzt aber kein allgemeiner Aufruf zur Selbstjustiz, sondern vielmehr ein Denkanstoss sein. MfG aus der Griesen Gegend.


----------



## thomas19 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Frohe Weihnacht,
an alle Boardie´s u. kommt gut ins neue Jahr hinein. Auch die Süßwasserangler, vielleicht angle ich im kommenden Jahr auch mal wieder auf dem Schweriner Außensee. Und fangt Euch noch Euern Sylvesterfisch. Mein Sylvesterdorsch liegt schon in der TK-Truhe.
thomas19


----------



## beschu (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Auch die Besatzung der "Seeadler" wünscht allen Membern und Familienangehörigen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest,einen Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2012 |wavey:gruss beschu*


----------



## steffen4559 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Glückwunsch.  Na das hat sich ja gelohnt, bin etwas neidisch.


----------



## Dingsens (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Na wathose,da war einer aber GANZ schnell an der Tastatur! #h

Aber du hast nicht übertrieben. War echt eine der geilsten Touren auf der "Seeadler" heute.
Nach den ersten paar Driften sah's ja eher mau aus mit Fisch,aber DANN.!!
Bei 13 Anglern zeitweise *10 Ruten gleichzeitig *krumm.!! Da hieß es für die Crew-nix mit selber Angeln,sondern keschern,keschern,keschern,keschern....! :m

Alles in Allem eine top Tour,mit "besten" Witterungsbedingungen(Sturm,Regen,Schneegraupel) und super Fischen.
Hervor zu heben wäre noch,dass kein Fisch unter 45-50cm an die Haken ging! Somit also absolut nachwuchs- und bestandsschonendes Angeln.

Grüße noch an die AB-ler,die ich heute mal persönlich kennenlernen durfte. Hat super viel Spaß gemacht mit euch und schreit nach Wiederholung! #h

Grüße aus HRO...


----------



## bobbykron (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

auch ich bin noch immer begeistert vom erlebnisreichen trip heute !!!

soziale kontakte zur natur und zu gleichgesinnten en masse
und als kleines extra noch n schwung dorsche dazu.
sehr geil...

grüße an alle dabeigewesenen!


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

bin grad wieder aufgewacht  war echt knülle.ein etwa 34er dorsch ist rausgekommen.eine wiederholung wäre angemessen    .anonsten war das echt geil....war ne super truppe und nen geiler kapitän... tschüssen.


----------



## elbetaler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Endlich mal wieder ein Erfolgs-Top-Beitrag!
Na, ein grosses PETRI an Euch. Da wäre ich gern dabei gewesen, zumal Euch die gute Laune wirklich anzusehen ist. Und die Leos sind in akzeptabler Grösse und haben auch keine "dicken Bäuche". Bilder sind super.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## steffen4559 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Glückwunsch  tolle truppe das sieht ja gut aus und wie man sieht hat es euch trotz des wetters viel spass gemacht. das nächste mal will ich mit


----------



## Dingsens (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

steffen4559:
Falsch,es hat uns *WEGEN *dem Wetter so viel Spaß bereitet.!! :vik:
Und natürlich auch wegen den Fängen.
Schau einfach ab und an mal in "unsere" Ecke hier oben und wenn mal wieder was ansteht,einfach dranhängen. Dann ist der Spaß garantiert,ob Fänge oder nicht. :m

elbetaler:
Ja,es waren Gott sei Dank keine wirklichen Laichdorsche dabei.!!
Das erleichtert die Fangfreude über "Winterdorsche" um einiges.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

ich möchte nochmal ne wiederholung.bin wieder in flensburg gelandet,diesmal mit angel  .habe sie auch gleich mal ausprobiert,und siehe da  gleich mal e dorsche geblinkert.war aber nur ne stunde los.samstag war nen echt geiler tag....tschüssen und auf baldige kutterfahrt


----------



## steffen4559 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

na glückwunsch und  petri heil  tolle truppe sieht ja gut aus, bin direkt ein wenig neidisch nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.

gruß
steffen


----------



## Steinbuttt (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



steffen4559 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch  tolle truppe das sieht ja gut aus und wie man sieht hat es euch trotz des wetters viel spass gemacht. das nächste mal will ich mit


 
Hallo Steffen,

ich bin mir auch sicher, daß nach dieser schönen Tour eine Wiederholung nicht all zu lange auf sich warten läßt!:q

Und wie dingsens es schon sagt, häng Dich dann einfach mit ran!:m

@Olaf: Petri zum ersten "Flens-Dorsch"!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## 20cf40 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Steinbeisser,
wozu muß das Boot/Kutter geheim bleiben? So ist dein Beitrag doch nur Selbstdarstellung.#d
20cf40


----------



## Waldima (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



20cf40 schrieb:


> Hallo Steinbeisser,
> wozu muß das Boot/Kutter geheim bleiben? So ist dein Beitrag doch nur Selbstdarstellung.#d
> 20cf40


 
Sehr richtig, 20cf40! Außerdem gehts es doch hier im Forum darum, uns gegenseitig zu unterstützen und gute Tipps nicht vorzuenthalten. Und wenn das Lob für einen bestimmten Kutter an dieser Stelle dem Eigner möglicherweise neue zufriedene Angler bringt und damit ein Beitrag zur Aufrechterhaltung seines Betriebes geleistet wird, haben wir eine win-win-Situation! Miteinander und füreinander statt gegeneinander! 

Grüße

Waldima


----------



## Nicolas (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

MS Christa. Fährt aus Wismar


----------



## micha_2 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

meint ihr nich etwa anbeisser?
er war auch mit der christa los


----------



## Nicolas (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Neuer Versuch!!

MS Christa von Wismar aus...


----------



## Fishcat23 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin,
ich weiß ja nicht wo du warst, aber Wind 5-7 aus SW mit Schneeschauern und gefischt wurde zuerst vor Schleimünde und dann langsam Südlicher. 
Mit den Fängen hattest du leider Recht.
Alex


----------



## forellenwilly (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich weiß ja nicht wo du warst, aber Wind 5-7 aus SW mit Schneeschauern und gefischt wurde zuerst vor Schleimünde und dann langsam Südlicher.
> Mit den Fängen hattest du leider Recht.
> Alex


 

Wir sind ganz normal von Kiel aus rausgefahren in nördlicher Himmelsrichtung. Zunächst 1 Std dampfen, kurzer Stopp, dann ca 45 Min weiterdampfen. Morgens hatten wir noch 3-4 Windstärken, was angsichts der frostigen Temperaturen ziemlich unangenehm war. Gegen Nachmittag wurde es immer weniger und die Sonne kam raus. Da haben wir zeitweise sogar ohne Handschuhe gefischt. Mit Wind/ohne Wind macht bei diesen Temperaturen wirklich einen himmelweiten unterschied.

Grüße


----------



## Fishcat23 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,
dann seit ihr Samstag 11.2. gefahren und nicht am 12.2.
Alex


----------



## thomas19 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



lars.hebenstrei schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.03.2012
> Kutter / Boot: MS Christa
> Heimathafen: Wismar
> Angelgebiet: nähe Boltenhagen
> ...



Hallo Lars,
ich glaube das Gros der Ostseedorsche hat sich momentan im Femarnsund versammelt, um dann weiter in den Nordatlantik zum laichen zu ziehen. Die Dorsche unternehmen Laichwanderungen von 800 - 900km, so hatte ich es mal gelesen.
Schade, daß Du so schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Ziemers gemacht hast, ich bin mit denen immer recht gut ausgekommen. Die Wismarer Angelschiffe sollten es mal lieber wieder vor Rerik versuchen.
Ansonsten ist momentan die MS "Ostpreußen1" in Heiligenhafen ein guter Tipp. Der Schiffsführer dort ist Siegbert Deutsch, ein richtig guter Kapitän, der auch sehr freundlich ist. Zu jedem Dorsch den er gafft, sagt er immer "Petri". 
mfG
thomas19


----------



## ceo101 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

@ lars: Wurde denn Hering gefangen?


----------



## Norbi (3. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> ich glaube das Gros der Ostseedorsche hat sich momentan im Femarnsund versammelt, um dann weiter in den Nordatlantik zum laichen zu ziehen. Die Dorsche unternehmen Laichwanderungen von 800 - 900km, so hatte ich es mal gelesen.
> Schade, daß Du so schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Ziemers gemacht hast, ich bin mit denen immer recht gut ausgekommen. Die Wismarer Angelschiffe sollten es mal lieber wieder vor Rerik versuchen.
> Ansonsten ist momentan die MS "Ostpreußen1" in Heiligenhafen ein guter Tipp. Der Schiffsführer dort ist Siegbert Deutsch, ein richtig guter Kapitän, der auch sehr freundlich ist. Zu jedem Dorsch den er gafft, sagt er immer "Petri".
> ...



Was erzählst Du denn für Müll,fehlt nur das Du schreibst zum laichen ziehen die Dorsche die Flüsse rauf#q#q


----------



## thomas19 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hatte hier jemanden mein Beitrag nicht gefallen? Den ich heute früh so gegen 1 Uhr nochwas  geschrieben hatte. Der ist raus hier!
thomas19#c


----------



## henry73 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Dann setz ihn doch noch mal rein. Wenn das Ganze sachlich geschrieben und halbwegs frei von nicht jugendfreien Wörtern war, sollte eigentlich keiner was dagegen haben. Um was ging es denn?

Gruß

Henry


----------



## thomas19 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



henry73 schrieb:


> Dann setz ihn doch noch mal rein. Wenn das Ganze sachlich geschrieben und halbwegs frei von nicht jugendfreien Wörtern war, sollte eigentlich keiner was dagegen haben. Um was ging es denn?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Henry



Also ich wollte "Lars Hebenstrei" antworten.
Ich hab geschrieben, daß die Dorsche jetzt zum großen Teil im Femarnbelt versammelt sein könnten. Wo sie dann zum Laichen in den Nordatlantik weiterziehen. Das ich mit der Fam., die die Wismarer Angelkutter betreibt immer gut ausgekommen bin. Ich hatte dazu geraten, daß die Wismarer Angelkutter es mal wieder vor Rerik versuchen sollten. Alternativ hatte ich noch die MS "Ostpreußen1" empfohlen, mit dem neuen Schiffsführer Siegbert Deutsch, der zu jedem gegafften Dorsch ein freundl. "Petri" wünscht.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## Carptigers (3. März 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Google mal bitte Fehmarnsund und Nordatlantik und überdenke deine Aussagen ;-)


----------



## Spedi123 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Dann muss ich meine geplante Langeland-Tour im April wohl ins nördliche Kattegat verlegen. Vielleicht kann ich den Schwarm da irgendwo abfangen... |rolleyes


----------



## schedi3 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



utility420 schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.03.2012
> Kutter / Boot: eigenes
> Angelgebiet: vor Kühlungsborn
> Angelzeit: 7.30 - 12.00 Uhr
> ...




wo wart ihr denn, wir waren auch in Kühlungsborn wir hatte nur zwei Dorsche wie die fünf Boote. Hut ab.


----------



## utility420 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

wir haben die drei kutter aus der ferne gesehen, gefangen haben wir ca. 4 km westlich, trollegrund


----------



## anbeisser (13. März 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin !

Beitrag selbst gelöscht.


----------



## anbeisser (14. März 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

xxxxx


----------



## thomas19 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,
weiß jemand warum die 5 Heiligenhafenkutter heute am 29.04.12 im Hafen geblieben sind. Ich seh´s gerade auf der Webcam. Auf´n Sonntag sind doch sonst mind. 4 Schiffe draußen.
thomas19


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (29. April 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Heute um 8 Uhr war nur die Tanja im Hafen.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die anderen früher zurückkehren mussten, weil sich die Vorhersage von 56 km/h aus ONO (s. unten rechts auf der Hafen-webcam-Seite) im Laufe des Vormittags / Mittags  bewahrheitet hat. Bei der Windrichtung und -stärke bietet selbst Fehmarn nirgendwo ausreichenden Schutz für unfallfreies Angeln.


----------



## anbeisser (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin !

War schon wieder jemand hier mit der Christa raus ?
Wenn ja,wo fahren die jetzt hin ? Steine / Kühlungsborn oder Boltenhagen ?
Welche Tiefe ?

Will morgen ebenfalls mit der Christa raus.

Petri Dank
A.


----------



## thomas19 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,
mir fällt auf, dass immer mehr Angler mit dem Kleinboot und nicht 
mit den kommerziellen Kuttern rausfahren.
Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand.
mehr Fänge, da weniger konkur. Mitangler an Bord sind,
man kann besser Naturköderangeln,
man hat die Möglichkeit zum Schleppangeln,
man hat mehr Platz(meistens) zum Angeln,
man kann mit mehreren Ruten angeln,
u. man kann früher losfahren (im Sommer zählt jede halbe Stunde, die man eher draußen ist)
die Nachteile sind:
weniger Sicherheit bei Seegang
u. höhere Kosten (durch Bootsanschaffung u. dessen Unterhaltung)
|kopfkrat


----------



## elbetaler (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo thomas19, ich möchte zu den Vorteilen ergänzen:

- freie Platzwahl! Keiner braucht seine älteste Rutenkrücke vorher zur Reservierung anbinden, falls das überhaupt noch geduldet wird.
- freie Zeitbestimmung und -einteilung. Man entscheidet selbst, wenn man aufhört bzw. aufgrund der Wetterlage aufhören muss.
- freie Entscheidung, wo geangelt wird. Windfinder, Buschfunk, Tipps von Boardies und die eigenen Vorlieben helfen bei der Revierauswahl.

Zu den Nachteilen:

- hat man einen der Supertage erwischt, wird man nicht gegen 14.00 Uhr von dreimal hupen aus seinem Angelrausch geweckt. Man sollte sich vorher ein gesundes Limit setzen, auch wenn´s schwerfällt dann abzudampfen. Dazu gehört auch bei einigen Anglern ein persönliches Mindestmass. Wenn der Dorsch 38,0...01cm hat kriegt er was vorm Kopp? Bei mir ist die Untergrenze 45cm wenn wenig da ist. Läufts gut, dann ab 50cm.
- man kann nicht arglos eine Alkoholie nach der anderen in sich reinkippen. Ich bin Bootsführer eines Kleinbootes auf der Ostsee - und das ist noch bissel anders, als auf´m normalen Tümpel! Daher trinke ich überhaupt 0,00 auf dem Boot, obwohl dann wieder daheim angekommen, "EINER" angefasst wird (...Auswertung der Tour...). Oftmals sind noch ein, zwei Kumpels mit. Die möchten schliesslich auch gesund wieder vom Wasser runter und nicht drinbleiben. Dieser Verantwortung sollte sich Jeder bewusst sein!


Na klar, auf´m Kutter fetzt das auch! Da kann man gepflegt mal dorthin gehen, wo der Kaiser zu Fuss hingeht. Man hat doch einen stabilen Untersatz, kann sich ganz auf die Angelei konzentrieren, mit Freunden und Blitzbekannten schnacken und das Drumherum geniessen.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## touri (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Jau, hat beides seinen Reiz. Ich fahre am Samstag mit ein paar Kumpels nach Schönhagen. 5 Tage selbstfahrer mit einer 640 Pilothouse.....aber ein Tag Kutter von Eckernförde muss dann doch sein#6 Hab schon auf beide Arten unvergessliche oder auch grottenschlechte Stunden erlebt.
Gruß
Touri


----------



## elbetaler (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo touri,

wünsche Euch schöne Erlebnisse und eine gute Fischerei! Hast Du in den Windfinder geschaut? Ende nächste Woche wird es wohl erst spürbar entspannter.
Bitte schreibe hier auch mal was rein, wie es denn ausgegangen sein wird. Auch wenns keine Metrigen gehagelt haben würde gewünscht zu haben....
Also viel Spass Euch und immer eine Hand fürs Schiff und eine für den Mann!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hi
Ich weis gehört zwar nicht hier her aber wieviele pilker verbraucht ihr ca. Bei einer Ausfahrt ?

Könnt PN machen um nicht so viele posts zu machen

MfG martin


----------



## elbetaler (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

@carphunter

Hai, grüsse Dich. Eigentlich ein interessantes Thema, könntest doch einen extra Trööt draus machen. Da gibt es viele Aspekte, nicht nur stumpfe Zahlen.

(Vielleicht wird der Beitrag auch verschoben oder bleibt hier ausnahmsweise stehen ? Ist ja keine Fangmeldung.)

Vorausgesetzt, man angelt von einem Wasserfahrzeug aus, gibt es schon grosse Unterschiede, alleine schon beim Vergleich Kutter und Kleinboot.
- Kutter, angeln in der Abdrift: Pilker mit Drilling in Grundnähe = absolute Hängergefahr, umso weiter vom Kutter weg = sehr grosse Hängerwahrscheinlichkeit. Wenn man dann den "Steinbeisser" (Hänger) spürt, gibts meist kein gutes Ende, weil der Kutter ja nicht zum Hänger zurückfährt. Ein schöner trockener Knall der 40€-Schnur, und wieder ist man eine Montage los.
Manche Angler beschwören das regelrecht herauf und schaffen das auch mehrmals am Tag. Das nenne ich mal Materialschlacht!

- gleiche Situation Abdrift vom Kleinboot: Sicher, kann mal passieren. Besonders Leopardengrund oder Muschelbänke (besonders Wracks) sind wahre Pilkergräber! Aber zurück. Man fährt einfach mit dem Boot über/neben den Hänger oder darüber hinaus. In ca.90 Prozent der Fälle befreit man den Pilker.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## teddy- (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

hallo

bei uns lief es auch ganz gut bis der wind aufkam  


nu hab ich mal eine frage ist das ein großer wittling oder ein kleiner schellfisch


----------



## elbetaler (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

@teddy,

es handelt sich tatsächlich um einen Wittling. 
Der Zustand ist leider nicht mehr ganz frisch, denn genauso sehen die Fische aus, die bei den sommerlichen Temperaturen unsachgemäss gehältert werden. Deshalb sollte der Fang mindestens mit einem nassen Tuch abgedeckt werden oder besser gleich in eine Kühlbox getan werden. Dazu reichlich Kühlakkus mitnehmen oder Eis in TETRA-Packs (Wasser aufgefüllt). Dann macht auch das Versorgen und später ggf. Filetieren Spass.
Typisches Merkmal beim Schellfisch ist ein kreisrunder schwarzer Fleck an der Seite (beidseitig) über der Brustflosse.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## ebbe (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wenn das ein Wittling ist, dann fress ich n Besen! Definitiv ein Schellfisch! Aber das hatte ich dir ja schon geschrieben >teddy-<  und wenn man sich das 1. bild genau anschaut, sieht man auch den fleck! Maul und schwant liefern sicherheit!!! ebenfalls die spitze rückenflosse...
Nix mit Wittling!!!

Gruß Ebbe


----------



## pohlk (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Schellfisch. 99,99%


----------



## teddy- (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



elbetaler schrieb:


> @teddy,
> 
> es handelt sich tatsächlich um einen Wittling.
> Der Zustand ist leider nicht mehr ganz frisch, denn genauso sehen die Fische aus, die bei den sommerlichen Temperaturen unsachgemäss gehältert werden. Deshalb sollte der Fang mindestens mit einem nassen Tuch abgedeckt werden oder besser gleich in eine Kühlbox getan werden. Dazu reichlich Kühlakkus mitnehmen oder Eis in TETRA-Packs (Wasser aufgefüllt). Dann macht auch das Versorgen und später ggf. Filetieren Spass.
> ...



woran siehst du das der nicht frisch ist bei dem bild ist er stwa vor 5 stunden gefangen worden und lag in der kühlbox auf eis 

und der fleck ist doch eindeutig zu sehen 

für die anderen antworten vielen dank bis jetzt sagen alle die ich gefragt habe schellfisch naja außer einer der meinte köhler aber der ist es ja nu nicht 

danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## Norbi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

100% Schellfisch!!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schellfisch

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wittling


----------



## djoerni (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



ebbe schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Wittling ist, dann fress ich n Besen! Definitiv ein Schellfisch! Aber das hatte ich dir ja schon geschrieben >teddy-<  und wenn man sich das 1. bild genau anschaut, sieht man auch den fleck! Maul und schwant liefern sicherheit!!! ebenfalls die spitze rückenflosse...
> Nix mit Wittling!!!
> 
> Gruß Ebbe



Genauso ist es. Und so schleimig wie er aussieht, unterstreicht das ganze noch!


----------



## teddy- (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



djoerni schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Und so schleimig wie er aussieht, unterstreicht das ganze noch!




schleimig war er in der tat und wie aber das hab ich nicht so zur kenntnis genommen aber jetzt wo du es sagst |kopfkrat

gruß


----------



## teddy- (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

also noch mal vielen dank also darf ich mich jetzt freuen das ich in der ostsee ein schellfisch gefangen hab :vik:

gruß


----------



## djoerni (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

wo habt ihr den denn gefangen?


----------



## teddy- (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

bei brook in der ostsee ein post vorher :m


----------



## djoerni (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



teddy- schrieb:


> also noch mal vielen dank also darf ich mich jetzt freuen das ich in der ostsee ein schellfisch gefangen hab :vik:
> 
> gruß



ja kannst du!


----------



## elbetaler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Nun lasst mal stecken! Dann habe ich mich eben geirrt und möchte @teddy noch nachträglich zum Schellfisch gratulieren. Bei so vielen Meeresbiologen muss ich meinen Irrtum zugeben.
Ich bin auch nicht von Blödsdorf und habe entsprechend nachgeschlagen im Netz. Wenn es denn von vornherein klar gewesen wäre, dann brauchte auch die Frage nach der Fischart nicht gestellt zu werden.

@teddy. Das der Schellfisch schmierig ist, ist mir nicht geläufig. Ganz einfach, weil ich bis jetzt selten mal einen frisch gefangenen in Händen hatte. Aber nach diesem Erfolg kann das wohl mal öfters vorkommen in den Ostsee-Gefilden. 
Also, bleib wie Du bist und mit dem Zweifel an mangelnder Kühlung hab ich wohl richtig daneben gelegen!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## teddy- (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

hallo noch mal

nicht das ich euch nicht geglaubt hätte aber ich habe die fotos gestern mal zum lav-mv geschickt und sie haben es auch bestätigt das es ein schellfisch ist 

zudem steh ich jetzt auch noch auf der lav seite drin was ich ja eigentlich gar nicht wollte naja ok :m

noch mal danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## elbetaler (7. August 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Amigo-X,

Dein Fangbericht hast Du sehr sehr sehr..... gut geschrieben! Dickes Petri! Aber 30 Dorsche in den Grössen mitnehmen? Ich gönne Dir das natürlich, ABER.... Du hättest mal zu unserem Kutter MONIKA kommen sollen und jedem noch was abgeben müssen!
Kannst ja mal nachlesen. Aber es macht doch wieder Hoffnung, das noch nicht alle ausgerottet sind. Interessant für mich, dass das Gebeisse gegen Nachmittag besser war. Und ich sag noch: die Viecher kennen schon alle Köder! Vor allem die pünktlich auf den Spots eintreffenden TÜFF-TÜFF-TÜFF-KLOPF-TÜFF-Kutter!
Es scheint, dass die Fische mit diesen regelmässigen Geräuschen schlechte Erfahrungen verbinden. Aber gerade an der Rinne spielt das nun wirklich keine Rolle, da fährt ja so einiges rum.
Schade, mir tropft beim Lesen Deiner Kampferfolge der Zahn. Deshalb werde ich absichtlich das nicht noch mal lesen!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Amigo-X (18. August 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Dorschwunder in der Ostsee

http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/wissenschaft/1817485/

na das lässt doch hoffen :a


----------



## elbetaler (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Amigo-X :

Der verlinkte Beitrag müsste eigentlich zur Pflichtlektüre aller Meeresangler erhoben werden! So wie die "stabile Seitenlage" (Erste Hilfe). 
Wenn auch nicht gleich jeder Dorsch- (etc.) -Jäger auch ein Wissenschaftler sein muss, so hilft es doch, sich über die Grundlagen zu informieren. Somit werden die Zusammenhänge verdeutlicht, warum und weshalb die ganz eigenen gemachten Erfahrungen eben so eingetreten sind. Manche fangen in `ner Stunde zehn Kapitale, andere kugeln sich den Arm aus und gehen als Schneider.
Allgemein wird der persönliche Anspruch auf Erfolg ja naturgemäss immer mehr gesteigert. Da werden Wittlinge als nerviger Beifang betrachtet, sich über kleine Dorsche geärgert (sprich: NEMOS !), den Kapitänen und den Kormoranen der schwarze Peter zugeschoben. Das bleibt meist (.......) jedoch recht oberflächlich.
In den Fangmeldungen wird oft die Vielzahl an zu kleinen Fischen im Verhältnis zu wenigen "brauchbaren" bemängelt. Die Lütten sind aber die zukünftigen Löwen - wenn sie nicht vorher verangelt werden oder in Schleppnetzen zerquetscht!

Ich bin auch ein Freund des Leicht-Fischens, die Umstellung (je nach Gegebenheit) auf selektive Köder kann aber meist das Blatt wenden. Grössere Gufis, nicht unbedingt grössere aber formbedingt Druckmacher-Pilker und auch mal Ungewöhnliches (z.B. WASABI) bringen vielleicht dann nicht mehr diiiiiiie Stückzahl, dafür picken diese Köder SELEKTIV die besseren Fische aus dem Schwarm. Einfach mal probieren. 
Denn, wer fängt - hat Recht. In diesem Sinne:


PETRI und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## thomas19 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute,
ich war am 14.10.12 auch auf der Ostpreußen. Es war aufgrund aufkommenden Windes u. ständig wechselnder Angeltiefe schwierig
den richtigen Moment abzupassen, wenn der Pilker auf denn Grund traf. Es ist bestimmt auch nicht vorteilhaft, wenn der Kunstköder schon 2 sec. auf dem Grund liegt, bevor man den ersten leichten Anhieb setzt. Wer an diesem Tage mit Gummifisch statt mit Pilker geangelt hat, war leicht im Vorteil, weil der Einzelhaken des Gummifischs, sich nicht so schnell mit Kraut zusetzte, wie ein Pilkerdrilling. Aus diesem Grund benutzten wir (mein Kumpel u. ich)
den ganzen Tag auch einen Beifänger (Twister).
Petri
thomas19 #h


----------



## elbetaler (15. November 2012)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Maik,

grosses Petri an euch! Das hat ja wieder gefunzt in Bollehgn.! Da juckts mir gewaltig in Pilk- und Schlepprute.
Übernächstes WE wird spätestens wieder angegriffen. Sind dann paar Leute im Fanggebiet. Treffen wir uns?

Schöne Grüsse!


----------



## anbeisser (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Freunde des Kutter und Hochseeangelns !

Ich nöchte Euch bitten,Diskussionen über Fangergebnisse und Fahrten "BITTE" nur  hier zu schreiben.

Die Rubrik "Was wird auf dem Kutter gefangen" bitte nur für sachbezogene Dinge wie Wind und Wetter,Fänge,Welcher Kutter und kurze Statements nutzen.

Ich bitte Euch !!!

Sonst sieht man nicht mehr durch und das Forum verliert an Wert.


Danke
der
Anbeisser


----------



## elbetaler (3. März 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h Danke, @anbeisser -

dass du dich auf ´n Kutter getraut hast und detailiert berichtet hast. Wenn Dorsche beissfaul sind, hat das immer Ursachen. Denn eigentlich sind die nie satt. Manchmal scheint es, sie fressen bis zum Zerplatzen.
Oder die Dorsche haben Hering gespeist, dann wird der Bauch schnell voll.
Wie dem auch sei, das wird schon noch besser. Ich hatte auch eine Ausfahrt geplant, aber so braucht man sich nicht ärgern, bei diesen Ergebnissen. War mit Brennholz - Machen beschäftigt, da blieb leider keine Zeit#q .

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## micha_2 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

is aber manchmal mit dem nichbeissen so. waren am 17.02. mit kleinboot raus. von 8-22m immer wieder anzeige aber nich ein biss. und die können nich alle mit hering voll gewesen sein. wassertemperatur war aber nur 2,4 - 2,7 Grad. denkmal das es daran gelegen hat


----------



## elbetaler (8. April 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich finde es echt schade, dass es immer wieder halbherzige und unvollständige Fangmeldungen gibt.
Wer sich entschlossen hat, der Welt seinen Erfolg oder auch Misserfolg mitzuteilen, sollte doch auch detailiert berichten. Natürlich reicht es, in Stichpunkten zu schreiben und nicht ....."es war einmal"...... Kurzes Statement und gut. Um die Vollständigkeit zu erhalten, muss es doch möglich sein, in eine "vorgeschriebene" Tabelle seine eigenen Daten von der jeweiligen Tour eintragen zu können.
Sicher ist das Weglassen einzelner Punkte meistens wohl keine Absicht. Insgesamt würde "Was wird zur Zeit gefangen" übersichtlicher und aufschlussreicher werden.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Dorschalex (23. April 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Peiner Freak,
Ich hoffe du liest das hier. Petri zu deinen Erfolgen! In welcher Tiefe hattest du die Fische gefangen? Schon unter der 10 m Linie?
Danke für die motivierenden Fangmeldungen und Grüße aus der Hohwachter Bucht!


----------



## gummibootangler (27. April 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

scheint erleider nicht auf jeden fall hat er wohl seinen persölichen hotspot gefunden


----------



## photostyle73 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hat jemand Infos wie es derzeit mit Platte und Mefo im Breitling/Poel ausschaut ? Ich will dort mal vom Boot antesten und nicht ganz informationslos lostuckern ^^.


----------



## elbetaler (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#d Gehen hier eigentlich noch andere, als Peiner Freak und drei - vier weitere, auf der Ostsee angeln?
Mal nicht so faul, ran an die Tasten! Immer schön mitlesen und für sich selbst den höchsten Profit abschöpfen, anderen den Bauch mit Fragen durchlöchern, aber selbst nix preisgeben! Schöne Kameradschaft ist das. Es geht ja nicht um Zentimeter-genaue Details, die "Grosswetter/fischlage" kann doch für viele interessant sein. |rolleyes|supergri


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Waldemar (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #d Gehen hier eigentlich noch andere, als Peiner Freak und drei - vier weitere, auf der Ostsee angeln?
> Mal nicht so faul, ran an die Tasten! Immer schön mitlesen und für sich selbst den höchsten Profit abschöpfen, anderen den Bauch mit Fragen durchlöchern, aber selbst nix preisgeben! Schöne Kameradschaft ist das. Es geht ja nicht um Zentimeter-genaue Details, die "Grosswetter/fischlage" kann doch für viele interessant sein. |rolleyes|supergri
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüsse.


 
na gut et.   ich bin ab morgen für ne Woche in meschendorf.
kann mir jemand sagen wie es in der gegen dorschmäßig so läuft u. ob die hornpieper schon in strandnähe sind?


----------



## elbetaler (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h Also ein Kumpel war mit Fam. und zwei weiteren Anglerpärchen jetzt gerade drei Tage auf dieser Ecke, zwischen Kübo und Rerik. Wohlgemerkt, mit mind. 6 Leuten drei Tage geangelt und keine Anfänger!
Kurz gesagt, vom Strand aus sehr bescheiden. Viele kleine Dorsche (verangelt!), kaum akzeptable Platte. Allerdings waren zwei von denen einen Vormittag mit Boot raus und konnten bei 7-12m doch noch paar gute Fische erwischen, u.a. auch Riesen-Hornis   (um 70cm).

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## derporto (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Bin gestern in kübo angekommen. Der horni ist definitiv da. Auf der Brücke wurden gestern hornis sowohl mit Blinker, als auch mit Fetzen gefangen. Beste fangzeit abends und morgens. Ein Angler hatte gestern Abend vom Brückenkopf als "beifang" drei Mefos auf tobse an der wasserkugel. Dorsche idR untermaßig. Fänge vorallem auf Blinker, hier Snaps. Platte laufen wie geschmiert. Hatte gestern Abend von der Brücke 8 maßige bis 37cm sowie ca. 15 untermaßige. Direkt in der brandung werden ebenso sehr gut Platte gefangen, von bukspitze bis Heiligendamm.

Fänge vom Boot sollen sehr gut sein momentan, dem vernehmen nach. Das muss ich in den nächsten Tagen allerdings selbst noch testen.

Viel Spaß in Meschendorf!

Ps: bin bis Donnerstag in kübo, wenn sich also ein boardie in der Gegend befindet und dort auch anzutreffen ist, darf er gerne Lautgeben.


----------



## Waldemar (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

das klingt ja nicht schlecht. da wird sich meine holde wieder freuen wenn sie mich mit fische putzen ärgern kann.
vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf dem wasser.


----------



## marcus7 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Waldemar,

ich war Anfang Mai für einige Tage dort. Bin zwar noch eher Anfänger in Sachen Ostsee, aber ich wurde dort regelrecht mit Fisch "überschüttet". Vorwiegend Dorsche, alles gute Größen ca. 55cm im Schnitt aber auch viele 60-65er, paar um die 70, größter war 73cm.
Auch 4 maßige Mefos bis 58cm und 4 Hornis waren dabei, die Hornis waren am letzten Tag wohl gerade vereinzelt angekommen...Auch ein paar Klieschen von 30-40m gab es.

Ich wünsch dir viel Petri#h.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Und hier endlich mal wieder ne* vernünftige Kutterfangmeldung:*
Ort der Ausfahrt: Wismar
Kutter: MS "Christa"
Fanggebiet: erst Steinbeck bei Boltenhagen, dann vor Poel
Angeltiefe: 6-13 m
Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.05. 2013
Dauer der Fahrt: 7:00 - ca. 16:00 h
Wetter: heiter mit geleg. Schauern, SW-Wind 2-4, Seegang 0,5 m 
Wer: der Lübstorfer Angelverein + ich (24 Pers.)
Fänge: der Beste 7 Dorsche, ich 3 von 40-55 cm, ganzes Schiff ca. 40 stück
Erfolgreiche Köder: alle Pilkerfarben außer blau 75-80 g, 
rote o. gelbrote Twister
Bemerkungen: Thomas hat sich viel Mühe gegeben, ständig am Fisch zu bleiben, der Dorsch hat momentan viel Nahrung (große Tobse) u. beißt nur, wenn er Lust hat.
Petri thomas19 

hm,das nennst du vernünftig (40 fische für 24 mann)?;+


----------



## MeFo_83 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #d Gehen hier eigentlich noch andere, als Peiner Freak und drei - vier weitere, auf der Ostsee angeln?
> Mal nicht so faul, ran an die Tasten! Immer schön mitlesen und für sich selbst den höchsten Profit abschöpfen, anderen den Bauch mit Fragen durchlöchern, aber selbst nix preisgeben! Schöne Kameradschaft ist das. Es geht ja nicht um Zentimeter-genaue Details, die "Grosswetter/fischlage" kann doch für viele interessant sein. |rolleyes|supergri
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüsse.



Dorschfänge in massen im moment, horni sowieso #h
samstag ca 80 dorsche mit 4 belly´s 
und geangelt wird gut auf der ostsee, nur werden die fänge meistens in der jeweiligen "postleitzahl" gepostet


----------



## elbetaler (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#6 MeFo, so soll´s sein.
Dass wir selbst unsere Fische fangen, ist ja klar. Wobei das aber immer diese verflixten Tage gibt ..., wo man eben trotz Revierkenntnissen und anglerischer Erfahrung in die Röhre guckt. Bloß wenn man eben relativ küstennah wohnt/sich aufhält...., wie unsereins, schmerzt ein Schneidertag nicht sonderlich.
Da bewundere ich die Leute, die so für das Hobby brennen, dass paar hundert Kilometer Anreise keine Rolle spielt!|bigeyes:q
Und wer das "Fischbarometer" richtig lesen kann, wird sich hier im AB auch die fehlenden Puzzle-Teile zusammensuchen können und die richtigen Schlussfolgerungen ziehen.
Und fragen kostet ja ooch nischt, gibt auf jeden Fall eine Antwort. ...:m

...Wie oft habe ich schon Angler an der Küste angequatscht, ob sie auch AB´ler sind. Leider von ca. 20 ist es eventuell nur EINER! Da hilft nur, bissel Werbung machen und so. Mancher zeigt auch Interesse, ob der das dann auch macht...? Und umso mehr Beiträge, desto mehr Infos für alle und alle haben was von. (Fangflotten anlocken = zu vermeiden!)

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Was wird zurzeit auf dem Kutter gefangen ?

Von Heiligenhafen aus heute gar nichts, alle 6 im Hafen.

Fahnen schlaff, keine große Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche,
keine Schaumkronen.

Was ist los, ist Mittwoch als Ruhetag eingeführt worden?


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Guten Abend Thomas19,

habe dir auf dem selben Weg, wie du dich gemeldet hast, zu antworten versucht, es aber als notorische IT-Wurst mal wieder nicht hingekriegt.

Jetzt fehlt mir gerade die Zeit, meine bereits "zu Papier"
gebrachten Worte hier zu wiederholen.

Darum für den Augenblick nur: Vielen Dank !

Petri

Funker Hornsbee


----------



## felli (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

hi hornsbree,

um deinen eventuell noch vorhandenen wissendurst zu stillen ... am 22.05. waren keine kutter ausgelaufen, da Dauerregen war und windstärken 7 bis 8 vorausgesagt wurden.

LG
felli


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Danke Felli,

ganz ähnlich hat es mir Thomas19 auch erläutert.

Ich hatte mich nur gewundert, weil die Webcams von 
Heiligenhafen sowas nicht vermuten ließen.

Ist meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig, wenn die Kutter unter solchen Bedingungen drin bleiben (auch wenn sie vielleicht gerade noch raus dürften), denn auf die meisten Starkwindfahrten hätte ich im Nachhinein 
gerne verzichtet, auch wenn meine Knochen immer ganz geblieben sind.

Meine erste Fahrt ist ca. 30 Jahre her (Tenna II ab Hou in Jütland, Ostseite); ich meine heute, dass früher -wahrscheinlich auch unter Geltung anderer Bestimmungen -
waghalsigere Touren stattfanden.

Insofern ist es nicht schade um die "alten Zeiten".

Petri !


----------



## elbetaler (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h Hallo Thomas19,

GROSSES Petri zu deinen Fängen auf der EINIGKEIT!
Eigentlich wollte ich ja meine Klappe halten..., aber nur soviel:
Thomas, du bist wenigstens noch einer von der alten Schule! Dafür "lieben" (ich)...wir dich#6. Machst keinen Hehl draus und hälst trotzdem den Kopf gerade. Alle Achtung.
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ihr mehr als eine Stunde geangelt habt?! Ist irgend etwas dazwischen gekommen oder woran lag´s?
Ganz ehrlich? An deiner Stelle wäre mir die Tastatur verrostet beim Posten des Berichtes - von den bitterlichen Tränen, die ich vergossen hätte!#q|uhoh::q
Und geweint habe ich neulich erst wieder, ob der ergiebigen Ausbeute ..............bei einer ganz besonderen Kuttertour.

Aber mal ehrlich, so ein Ergebnis wirft doch Fragen auf! Oder ist das jetzt normal? Da kann doch was nicht stimmen.#c

Ich finde es aber gut, wenn man ehrlich ist. Aber nur für Spass und Dallerei soviel zu investieren? Jedenfalls meine Lohntüte ist nicht so fett, dass ich mir so etwas regelmässig antun möchte. Aber das soll jeder ganz für sich entscheiden.:vik:

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## thomas19 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Elbetaler,
ich wollte, das die Boardis hier einen realistischen Fangbericht von Helitown bekommen. In den letzten Tagen wurden 2stellige Fänge von HH gemeldet. Schließlich wird ja bald die 2.B.-tour 2013 geplant. 2 Gründe könnte es gehabt haben, das ich nicht so optimal gefangen habe, ich muß wahrscheinlich meine Köderführung verbessern u. außerdem sollte man von den HH-Kuttern besser Gufi zum Angeln benutzen, zumindest in der wärmeren Jahreszeit. Die meisten großen Fische werden damit gefangen. Der Pilker hängt ständig voller Kraut u. er kann auch von untermaßigen Fischen eingesaugt werden. Ein 15er Gufi mit 80g-Bleikopf, den bekommt ein 38iger Dorsch wohl nicht mehr eingesaugt, denk ich mal.


----------



## thomas19 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ach so, 
ich hatte kurz nach Mittag noch 3 Fehlbisse, wo ich den Fisch auf halber Höhe verloren hatte. Dumm gelaufen, halt. :c#q


----------



## meckchris (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #d Gehen hier eigentlich noch andere, als Peiner Freak und drei - vier weitere, auf der Ostsee angeln?
> Mal nicht so faul, ran an die Tasten! Immer schön mitlesen und für sich selbst den höchsten Profit abschöpfen, anderen den Bauch mit Fragen durchlöchern, aber selbst nix preisgeben! Schöne Kameradschaft ist das. Es geht ja nicht um Zentimeter-genaue Details, die "Grosswetter/fischlage" kann doch für viele interessant sein. |rolleyes|supergri
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüsse.



Endlich hat es mal "Einer"rausgelassen.Diese Worte hätten auch mal ausnahmsweise in den Fangmeldungen ihre Berechtigung.Danke!


----------



## basstid (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

ich wäre auch für mehr info. ich verstehe auch nicht, warum die reedereien da nicht mehr mitziehen. wenn schlecht gefangen wird, ist es ja nur legitim, wenn nicht geschrieben wird, aber tatsächlich gibt es ja auch gute tage. schön wäre dann bsp. die kurzinfo: 12 hoch oder so. wie groß, womit, weshalb ist mir eigentlich egal. wenn man weiß, dass in einer periode konstant gefangen wird, wäre auch mal ein spontantripp drinne.


----------



## elbetaler (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#d.....zur Fangmeldung von TrophyBass (Makrelentour mit MS Blauort):

Das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein! Wer hat denn nach dem Lesen eines solchen Berichtes noch Lust, dort mitzufahren? 
Wiederum gibt es aber auch Lob von Anglern, doch vllt. nur, wenn sehr viel gefangen wurde.? Da werden wohl die Unflätigkeiten der Besatzung einfach ausgeblendet, die Latte des eigenen Empfindens also höher gelegt? 
Auf der KEHRHEIM habe ich selbst so etwas nie erlebt und gehört (als diese zB. noch auf Makrele gefahren ist), auch an weniger guten Tagen stand der Respekt und ein herzlicher Umgangston an erster Stelle. 
Ich finde es nur schade, dass das Kutter-Angeln somit immer unattraktiver wird und oft dann auch die guten Schiffe über einen Kamm geschoren werden. Das macht die Suche und Entscheidung für einen Kutter nicht gerade einfach.



Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #d.....zur Fangmeldung von TrophyBass (Makrelentour mit MS Blauort):
> 
> Das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein! Wer hat denn nach dem Lesen eines solchen Berichtes noch Lust, dort mitzufahren?
> Wiederum gibt es aber auch Lob von Anglern, doch vllt. nur, wenn sehr viel gefangen wurde.? Da werden wohl die Unflätigkeiten der Besatzung einfach ausgeblendet, die Latte des eigenen Empfindens also höher gelegt?
> ...


 
Moin Jörg, Recht hast du.........

Wenn gefangen wird, wird auch schonmal dieses "kundenunfreundliche Verhalten" einfach ausgeblendet und nur "Gutes" berichtet......|kopfkrat
Oder hat es evtl. damit zu tun, dass z.B. bei einer Makrelentour einige dieser *"kundenfreundlichen Besatzung"* nicht zum Gaffen an die Reling müssen??
Was die Handhabung der Preispolitik angeht, so sollten doch einige Kuttereigner etc. ihre homepage mal updaten........ auch was den nicht gewollten Verzehr mitgebrachter Lebensmittel angeht. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass im Vorfeld keine Infos diesbezüglich bekannt sind und man dann an Bord direkt von der Besatzung darauf "abgemistet" wird. Oder eben erst drinnen die Möglichkeit hat, das "tolle Schild" zu lesen, worauf steht, dass mitgebrachte Lebensmittel nicht erlaubt seien.....#q.
Aber egal, mich jedenfalls sehen die nicht wieder..... auch wenn ich die Tour geschenkt bekommen würde. |rolleyes Und wenn einige Kollegen meinen, auch dieser Kutter / Besatzung etc. verdient eine 2. Chance....... wieviel 2 Chancen hatten die schon???#c
Man hat seine Erfahrungen gemacht, doch entscheiden soll jeder für sich |wavey:
Viel Spass weiterhin und dickes Petri!!!! 

(Und ärgert euch nicht über die 2,-Euro Pfand für die Fischbox, oder das "Angemaule" von dem Kollegen der sie verteilt, weil man kein passendes Kleingeld hat .......... ich glaube, der Markt und die Nachfrage wird "sowas" früher oder später regeln ........ )


----------



## panzerbaer (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

na jungs von wo aus läuft im moment am besten auf dorsch, vor wismar, warnemünde oder rügen? will nächste woche mit nem kutter raus nur wo


----------



## Honeyball (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wo liegt das Problem bei 2€ Pfand???
Daran, dass man die eingesaute und mit kleinen Schuppen "verzierte" Box anschließend mal eben abschrubben muss???

Ich fand es nicht problematisch#c
Und wenn ich an der Tanke für den Diesel irgendwo zwischen 1,35 und 1,50 pro Liter liege, verstehe ich auch, wenn ein Kutter, der mal eben 100 Liter und mehr davon pro Stunde durch den Motor jagt, die Preise erhöht, zumal gerade Makrelenangeln ja auch mit viel Suchen und Gucken verbunden ist.
Was die "Unfreundlichkeit" betrifft: Ich für meinen Teil kann dies überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Wir hatten viel Spaß mit der Crew und für meine beiden Anfänger gab es jede Menge wichtige Tipps und Tricks.

Kann es vielleicht möglich sein, dass die Stimmung einfach nur mies war, weil Eggi am Samstag die Schwärme mal nicht gefunden hat? Und dass man dann auch 'zig andere Nörgelgründe findet? #c
Ich denke mal, das ist jeweils eine zweiseitige Angelegenheit und der Spruch mit dem Wald findet auch hier seine Anwendung.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem bei 2€ Pfand???
> Daran, dass man die eingesaute und mit kleinen Schuppen "verzierte" Box anschließend mal eben abschrubben muss???
> 
> Ich fand es nicht problematisch#c
> ...


 
Hi, 
nein es war keine "schlechte Stimmung" wegen nichtgefundener Schwärme"...... ich / wir hatten einige Erfahrungen von Laboe aus gemacht....... da lief es ganz anders. (Kaptain sprang von der Brücke und massregelte einen Kameraden, der einen "zu kleinen Dorsch" zurücksetzte mit den Worten:" für die Ostsee ist der gut, wenn dir das nicht passt, musst du nach Norwegen fahren").........oder der Kollege, der die Boxen verteilt hatte oder an der Reling beim Gaffen....... von vorn herein abwertend,  oder von oben herab und ein Ton am Leib....... na ja.
Du warst nicht dabei Honeyball...... und wäre ich z.B. der Einzige, dem es "aufgestossen" wäre......hätte ich es evtl. mal bei mir hinterfragt. Ich war aber nicht der Einzige........ und es war kein Makrelenangeln, nein...... 
Und man findet keine "anderen Nörgelgründe"....... leider (oder Gott sei Dank für dich) warst du nicht dabei........und den Spruch mit dem Wald u.s.w. kannste hier mal einfach stumpf weglassen.....wie gesagt, du warst nicht dabei. Aber evtl. können dir auch andere Mitangler der Tour ihre Erfahrungen schildern ....... wenn sie dazu nochmal Lust haben.
Es ist schön, wenn du positive Erfahrungen gemacht hast......... andere können das nicht sagen #c


----------



## Macker (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Also ich kann sagen das ich mit Service Umgangston und Freundlichkeit auf der MS BLauort zufrieden bin.
Die Aufregung über 2€ Pfand zeigt Natürlich wem wir das zu Verdanken haben.
Hätten alle Angler ihre Kisten Sauber abgegeben wären die nicht Nötig gewesen.
Die Homepage da gibt es nix zu deuten is eine Katastrophe wobei ich das auf den Veralteten Fahrpreis Beziehe.
Das ich essen und Trinken nicht Mitbringe ist für mich auf einen Angelschiff in Deutschland Normal.
Abgesehen von Traditions oder Vereinskuttern da frage ich nach.
Aber Wahrscheinlich bin ich da eh Masochist das Ich mir 30-40 Ausfahrten im Jahr auf der Blauort antue.
@angelnrolfmann Sicher wird der Markt einiges Regeln aber da Gehört Die MS Blauort meiner Meinung zu den die Gewinnen.
Schiff Kapitän und Besatzung gehören für mich zu den besten der Deutschen Nord und Ostsee häfen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Honeyball (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Rolf, das mit dem Wald war auch nicht auf dich bezogen sondern auf die Fangmeldung und Kritik vom Samstag nachdem ich am Tag vorher einen ganz anderen Eindruck hatte.
Ich weiß auch nicht ob wir vom selben Skipper reden. Der uns die Kiste gegeben hat, war nicht verkehrt und das Mädel, wo kassiert und organisiert, hat direkt neben uns auf dem Bug mitgeangelt und meinen beiden Novizen einiges an Tipps gegeben, damit ich auch mal zum angeln kam.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Macker schrieb:


> Also ich kann sagen das ich mit Service Umgangston und Freundlichkeit auf der MS BLauort zufrieden bin.
> Die Aufregung über 2€ Pfand zeigt Natürlich wem wir das zu Verdanken haben.
> Hätten alle Angler ihre Kisten Sauber abgegeben wären die nicht Nötig gewesen.
> Die Homepage da gibt es nix zu deuten is eine Katastrophe wobei ich das auf den Veralteten Fahrpreis Beziehe.
> ...


 
Hallo Jörg,
es ist doch OK, wenn du nur positive Erlebnisse hattest, das gönn ich jedem der sich eine evtl. lange Anfahrt antut u.s.w..... wir haben 2 x (einmal Büsum , einmal Laboe) wirklich Mist erlebt. Wegen dieser 2,-Euro Kistenpfand regt sich auch keiner auf (ich jedenfalls nicht), aber die Art und Weise des Kollegen war echt unter aller S.... Ich weiss nicht, ob er Ärger zu hause hatte und den Frust an den Anglern auslassen musste, aber ich glaube nicht alle wären auf dieser speziellen Ausfahrt von Laboe so ruhig und besonnen geblieben, wie unser Mitfahrer Jörg an dem Tag. Manche hätten evtl. anders reagiert und es wäre da "zur Sache" gegangen.......und was den "Auftritt" des Kaptains angeht, wer entscheidet denn, was sein persönliches Mindestmass ist? Der Angler oder der Kapitän? Evtl. kann mich da mal jemand aufklären....... gibt's da rechtlich eine Vorgabe? Aber die Art und Weise war nun gar nix........ da sollte man nochmal an seiner "Kundenfreundlichkeit" arbeiten. #d
Wie gesagt, es ist schön wenn einige gute oder nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben....... aber es gab auch andere Tage. 

wie immer ist das hier meine Meinung........

Ja Honeyball, wir reden vom selben Kutter und Skipper !!!


----------



## elbetaler (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h ...Hallo Rolf, hast gemerkt, wie hart Granit ist? Die Meinung und die Darstellung des Erlebten in der Fangmeldung haben mich an unser eigenes Erlebnis erinnert, als wenn ich das selbst geschrieben hätte!
Das ist für mich ein dickes rotes Tau, was sich da so durchzieht. 
Kurzfristige Fahrpreiserhöhung Stichwort. Ich hatte vor unserer Tour erfahren, dass die 35 auf 41 Euronen angehoben wurde. Gerade zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurde vor Laboe und in der näheren See-Umgebung sehr gut von Kleinbooten gefangen. Das gilt natürlich nicht für einen Kutter! Der muss pro Tag den Tank leer fahren, eine Stunde weg - geht garnicht! Also müssen die Angler blechen. Wer das mit sich machen lässt und sonst auch die Mütze tief ins Gesicht zieht, der kann das auch nicht merken, warum es uns ärgert! ...Und übrigens wurde dieses mal wieder kurzfristig der Fahrpreis erhöht.
2500€ im Jahr zu einem Kutter hintragen (40-50 mal im Jahr mitfahren) möchte ich mir nicht leisten, da hab ich echt was Besseres vor.

Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis!? Wieviele Kutter fahren denn noch ab Büsum und 6 bis 7 Stunden reine Fahrzeit zu den "Fanggründen" - das soll Spass machen?



Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## marcus7 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Nabend zusammen!

Hab das mal verfolgt und geb auch mal eben meinen Senf dazu:

Vor knapp 2 Wochen war ich zusammen mit einem Kumpel auf der Blauort zum Makrelenanglen (zum ersten mal).

Vorweg, was ich am aller dreistesten Fand war die Geschichte mit dem angeblich veraltetem Fahrpreis. Kann man sehen wie man will, ich sehe da gewisse Absicht dahinter. Diese 7 Euro mehr als dort angegeben hätten uns jetzt auch nicht von der Fahrt abgehalten, aber die Art & Weise wie das durchgezogen wird fand ich echt dreist. Beschwerden sollte es über die letzten 2Jahre nun wirklich genug gegeben haben bezüglich der Seitenaktualisierung.

Alles in allem fand ich die Fahrt ganz gut, dass lag aber in erster Linie daran, dass wir zu zweit etwas über 330Makos hatten.

Wir wurden vom Captain recht unhöflich angeschnauzt: Er gab zuerst durch, dass wir Fische putzen können. Das taten wir. Nach ca. 10min. hat er noch einen Schwarm gesichtet und befahl sofort mit der Putzerei aufzuhören um die Möwen nicht auseinanderz zu treiben. Um unseren Putz-Kram wegzuräumen haben wir für seinen Anspruch wohl zu lange gebraucht, da gab es dann heftig Motze.

Sind einige Dinge verbesserugnswürdig dort, aber eine Katastrophe ist es nun auch nicht.

lg


----------



## offense80 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das Leidige Thema Blauort lach......

Ich war in Laboe auch dabei, und habe am Rand mitbekommen, was da los war. Das Eggi da wegen dem kleinen Dorsch so aus der Hose gekommen ist, kann ich allerdings auch absolut nicht verstehen. Zumal ich ihn bisher auch nur als sehr netten und besonnenen Kapitän kannte...war wiklich überrascht. Den Tag war die Stimmung wirklich nicht die beste. 
Die Homepage ist wirklich der Knaller. Und das ist wirklich nicht sehr kundenfreundlich erst an Bord zu hören, das der Fahrpreis um einiges höher als auf der Hp angegeben ist.

Das letzte Makrelenangeln war dazu im Gegensatz ein voller Erfolg. Die Kisten waren bis zum Mittag wirklich RANDVOLL. Eggi war super drauf und hatte einige gute Sprüche auf Lager, vor allem, als Legionaer im eine Makrele oben neben sein Steuerhaus nagelte und sich das Vorfach an einem Tau verfing. Dafür fand ich Birte diesmal ein wenig "knurrig". Aber wir sind alle nur Menschen und es ist Tagesform abhängig denke ich mal. Aber auch trotz der vollen Kisten wurde auch wieder von einigen gemosert, sie hätte schliesslich so viel Geld bezahlt und wollten die volle Zeit angeln. Das waren auch diejenigen, die nachher noch Makrelen zu verschenken hatten, weil sie es in 2 bis 2,5 Stunden absichtlich langsamer Rückfahrt zum Fische ausnehmen nicht schafften, den kompletten Fang zu versorgen.
Bisher hat es aber weder Eggi noch Birte geschafft, mich davon abzuhalten, nächstes Jahr wieder zum Makrelenangeln mit der Blauort zu fahren. Das schlimme ist nur......ich werde den Rolfi, Skizza, Djörni, Reppi, Lausi und die ganzen anderen lieben Chaoten total vermissen  beim Makrelenangeln


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das Leidige Thema Blauort lach......
> 
> Ich war in Laboe auch dabei, und habe am Rand mitbekommen, was da los war. Das Eggi da wegen dem kleinen Dorsch so aus der Hose gekommen ist, kann ich allerdings auch absolut nicht verstehen. Zumal ich ihn bisher auch nur als sehr netten und besonnenen Kapitän kannte...war wiklich überrascht. Den Tag war die Stimmung wirklich nicht die beste.
> Die Homepage ist wirklich der Knaller. Und das ist wirklich nicht sehr kundenfreundlich erst an Bord zu hören, das der Fahrpreis um einiges höher als auf der Hp angegeben ist.
> ...


 
Ne ne Micha, der Rolf hat nur für sich gesprochen....... |rolleyes  jeder soll da für sich entscheiden und einige haben wohl von der Boardi-Tour evl. noch Gutscheine?! 
Na dann mal los


----------



## lausi97 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ne ne Micha, der Rolf hat nur für sich gesprochen....... |rolleyes  jeder soll da für sich entscheiden und einige haben wohl von der Boardi-Tour evl. noch Gutscheine?!
> Na dann mal los




und für mich..............bah diese ollen köderfische


----------



## offense80 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ Lausi...

ich hab soooo sehnsüchtig darauf gewartet diese Nachricht von dir zu lesen :q:q:q


----------



## elbetaler (11. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h  Hallo Rolf, ja Dankeschön. Es ist einfach super geil, vom Boot aus erfolgreich angeln zu können. Wenn das Wetter noch mitspielt und technisch alles io. ist, dann ist es Angelspass pur.
Wenn du dich noch gaaanz blass erinnern kannst, hatte ich dir ja signalisiert, dass ich mir ....mit dir auch mal ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt vorstellen könnte:l :m

Deshalb fand ich die Idee einer Boardie-Kleinboot-Tour auch immer Klasse! Andere Event-Willige (Trolling.....) kriegen sowas doch auch gebacken!

Und Rolf, bitte nicht in dem Trööt Fangmeldungen zitieren, weil das nur für die Meldungen saubergehalten werden soll. Denn dazu wäre garantiert von "höchster Stelle" bald eine Reaktion gekommen.
....Oder, neuen Trööt aufmachen.



Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin elbetaler / Jörg,

heute ging dein Päckchen raus......... wünsche dir dickes Petri damit.#6 Und lass mal bitte hören, wie's lief .....#h


----------



## elbetaler (26. August 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

:k  Na Rolf, das ist ja heute die beste Nachricht des Tages!
Denke mal, der erste Test wird bald stattfinden, ist natürlich von Faktoren wie Wetter, Arbeit usw. abhängig.
Zunächst kann der "Prüfbericht" ja relativ ungezwungen abgegeben werden, aber eben auch objektiv |gr:|bla:. 

Mit dem richtigen Geschick, im richtigen Gebiet und auch mit ner Portion Glück wird das bestimmt zum Erfolg führen. :m


Schöne Grüsse und Danke im Voraus! #h


----------



## elbetaler (9. September 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h Eilmeldung:  Wer kann, sofort NDR-MV im TV einschalten!
Hochinteressante Aspekte zum Thema Angeln, mit fundierten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen usw.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Jose (9. September 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

...und hier lesen:
Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR


----------



## elbetaler (9. September 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h @Jose, grüsse dich.

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das neben den vielen positiven Aspekten in dieser Reportage, die Anglerschaft in Misskredit gezogen werden soll.
Dass wir ca. 4 Millionen Angler in Deutschland sind, die durchschnittlich pro Jahr um 4 Milliarden Euro in die Angelgeschäfte (....etc.) bringen und somit um ein vielfaches mehr, als die Berufsfischerei insgesamt umsetzen, war mir so nicht bewusst! Deshalb sollte sich auch der Stellenwert der Angelei in Deutschland, sagen wir mal: "anpassen". Gerade in meinem Bundesland MV gibt es zwar sehr gute Ansätze, das Angeln als wichtigen Bestandteil des Tourismus und somit als Wirtschaftsfaktor zu behandeln, jedoch werden oftmals grenzwertige Entscheidungen zugunsten von Lobbyisten und der Politik getroffen. Natürlich sind als Beispiel Renaturierungsmassnahmen von Gewässern und gezielter und ausgewogener Besatz sehr kostenintensiv. Die Kassen geben es eben einfach nicht her und die Mitgliederbeiträge auch nicht.  Gut, dass es einen Länder-Finanzausgleich gibt! Und danke an die Geber-Länder! 

Schade, dass nach dem Bericht ein düsteres Bild vom allgemeinen Angler übrig bleibt. Fische werden zum Spaß gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt, das waidgerechte Töten funktioniert auch nicht, Teichanlagen sind Puff´s, viele sind krankhaft selbstdarstellend und überhaupt:  "Wenn man sich diese Leute schon mal anschaut.....#d"!

Keine Frage, viele Dinge müssen verbessert oder verändert werden. Allerdings wehre ich mich gegen eine Verallgemeinerung, denn das Gros der Petri-Jünger sind verantwortungsvoll im Umgang mit den Fischen und gehen schonend mit der Natur um.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. September 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h @Jose, grüsse dich.
> 
> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das neben den vielen positiven Aspekten in dieser Reportage, die Anglerschaft in Misskredit gezogen werden soll.
> Dass wir ca. 4 Millionen Angler in Deutschland sind, die durchschnittlich pro Jahr um 4 Milliarden Euro in die Angelgeschäfte (....etc.) bringen und somit um ein vielfaches mehr, als die Berufsfischerei insgesamt umsetzen, war mir so nicht bewusst! Deshalb sollte sich auch der Stellenwert der Angelei in Deutschland, sagen wir mal: "anpassen". Gerade in meinem Bundesland MV gibt es zwar sehr gute Ansätze, das Angeln als wichtigen Bestandteil des Tourismus und somit als Wirtschaftsfaktor zu behandeln, jedoch werden oftmals grenzwertige Entscheidungen zugunsten von Lobbyisten und der Politik getroffen. Natürlich sind als Beispiel Renaturierungsmassnahmen von Gewässern und gezielter und ausgewogener Besatz sehr kostenintensiv. Die Kassen geben es eben einfach nicht her und die Mitgliederbeiträge auch nicht. Gut, dass es einen Länder-Finanzausgleich gibt! Und danke an die Geber-Länder!
> ...


 

Moin Jörg, 
melde mich mal hier als einer aus der (zahlenden) Randgruppe........#h
Gebe dir da Recht, dass wir Angler doch ein "anderes Ansehen" in der Öffentlichkeit verdient hätten. (was aber meiner Meinung nach nicht abhängig von dem Umsatz oder so sein sollte, sondern in Bezug auf Natur u. Umweltschutz etc., den wir doch leisten ) 
Sicherlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen, von denen sich aber die meisten, die dieser "Passion" gewissenhaft nachgehen, doch distanzieren.|rolleyes
Natürlich sind da Kosten für Renaturalisierung etc. / Küstenschutz oder Umweltaktionen u.s.w......... nur sollten das einige Bundesländer mit den "Abgaben" nicht übertreiben..... gerade an der Küste wird meiner Meinung nach mehrfach das Geld von unterschiedlichen "Nutzern" oder Besuchern "eingesammelt". Ob es nun als Angler die (z.B.) MV-Marke ist, die sich preislich ja extrem "anpasst" #d........ oder die Abgaben der Tourismusbranche im Bereich Hotellerie (die die Strände auch nutzen, aber auch brauchen), oder aber auch z.B. die "Kurtaxe"........ da hat man als Besucher nicht mal das Wasser von weitem gesehen, muss aber schonmal vorab zahlen ;+
Sollte das "Eingenommene" aber auch dafür zweckgebunden eingsetzt und genutzt werden....... wäre es schon ein grosser Schritt nach vorn. (#d)
Für mich nur "moderene Wegelagerei"...... um den Mitmenschen mit noch mehr Mitteln das hart verdiente Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. |evil: Um es danach "grosszügig" europaweit verteilen zu können......


----------



## Silvio.i (10. September 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h Eilmeldung: Wer kann, sofort NDR-MV im TV einschalten!


 
Habe ich übrigens gestern nachmittag schon im richtigen Thread gepostet 

Und heute früh auch gleich mal beim NDR meine Meinung über diesen "Fachbericht" mitgeteilt!


----------



## thomas19 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute,
ich persönlich glaube, dass der gesellschaftliche Trend in Richtung Veganer u. Vegetarier geht. Aus uns Anglern werden  in Zukunft, dann meist Kleingärtner o. ähnliches werden. Die menschliche Gesellschaft entwickelt sich ständig weiter u. damit auch Wertevorstellungen u. Verhaltensweisen. Was gestern gut war, ist morgen verpöhnt. (Fleisch)grillen, Jagen, Angeln usw.
Die Fleischhersteller sind meiner Meinung nach gut beraten, wenn sie mit Vegetarier- o. Veganer-Nahrung, sich zumindest ein 2. Standbein suchen. Auch die Berufsfischerei wird wohl auf das Mitleid mit den Tieren, irgendwie reagieren müssen. Notfalls kann ich mich damit arragieren, mich statt für Fischarten, dann für Obst- o. Gemüsesorten zu interessieren. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass man von fisch- u. fleischfreier Kost auch richtig satt wird.
Alles Quatsch, mag jemand sagen? Dann denkt mal nur daran, wie der Kat bei den Autos durchgesetzt wurde o. die Energiesparlampen in Sachen Beleuchtung.
Etwas Mitleid mit Tieren kann ich durchaus verstehen, denn viele von uns haben ja auch Haustiere (Hunde,Katzen o. auch Zierfische), da ist man ja auch gegen Tierquelerei.


----------



## beschu (10. September 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Nabend Thomas,also bei mir wird nichts angezeigt und ich hab auch noch keine entsprechende Rückmeldung erhalten|bigeyes


----------



## elbetaler (10. September 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h Hallo in die Runde,
bin erst jetzt zum lesen gekommen. Interessante Beiträge.

Hallo Silvio, das war eine spontane Aktion von mir, hier auf die Sendung hinzuweisen. TV an und 2 Sekunden gewundert, da kam mir schon der kalte Kaffee hoch.... Da wollte ich einfach schnell informieren.
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es noch viele andere gegeben haben muss (!), die sich wie du gleich direkt beim Sender gemeldet haben. Denke da an Betreiber von Teichanlagen, Karpfenangler, Kutterfahrer- und Kapitäne und eben natürlich die leidenschaftlichen Angler, die sich diese teilweise "schmutzige Jacke" vom rücksichtslosen Angler nicht anziehen wollen. Seine Meinung dazu laut zu äussern, ist genau richtig!
Diese Verallgemeinerung von Negativ-Beispielen kann man wirklich nicht so stehen lassen!

Hallo Rolf, es ist nicht nur ein Gefühl, wenn man feststellt, dass unser Hobby immer teurer wird. Allerdings hat mich auch noch keiner gezwungen, etwas neues Angelzeugs zu kaufen (Pilker bekommt man manchmal gaaanz günstig....). Also springen wir selbst auf die Konsum-Spirale auf und tragen auch selbst zur Verteuerung vielerorts mit dazu bei. Die Gerätehersteller (wie Sand am Meer) werben auch mitunter sehr aggressiv mit ihren Produkten und wollen doch nur unser Bestes : unsere Kohle! Es ist eben kein Klein-Klein sondern eine Industrie.
Einzelne Angelarten sind sowieso schon als exotisch anzusehen, weil sie einem kleinen Kreis nur zugänglich sind. Und gerade da geht's eben sehr hochpreisig zu (...Big Game... usw.).
Überall kann man nicht mitspielen, was ja sehr schade ist. Als Angler sollte man schon so ungefähr seinen Wirkungs- und Interessenbereich abstecken und dabei das Budget im Auge behalten. Wenn nun aber die Aufwendungen wie Angelkarten immer teurer werden, suchen sich viele dann ein anderes Hobby oder werden kriminelle Schwarzangler. Und, die Abspringer kaufen fortan garnix mehr. Dann kommen die Firmenpleiten und andere Probleme.
Und wer braucht das schon?


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## elbetaler (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h|uhoh:

DAS SALZIGE.SILBER wieder!
Sieht gut aus, Petri an euch. Dieses Jahr wundert mich fast garnix mehr, war vor paar Tagen selber los und fast abgeschneidert! Genau da da wo du warst gewesen tun! :c........|rolleyes........

Schade, dass sich mir "solche Fenster" unter der Woche nicht oder kaum öffnen! 
Gibt bestimmt noch mehr solche Tage, ich hoffe.

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## elbetaler (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo SEEKUH, ´Petri´kann man ja fast nicht wünschen. Schade, hätte wohl besser laufen können.
Allerdings sind das harte Worte:  ..."Nie wieder Einigkeit"! Er gehört doch zu den GUTEN!
Kopf hoch, nächstes Mal wird's besser.


Schöne Grüße.


----------



## elbetaler (1. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h Komme hier nochmal auf die Dinge zurück, wie man trotz eines stabilen Kutterfahrpreises, doch noch ordentlich Kohle an Bord lässt.
- Suppe kostet 6 Euro
- Inanspruchnahme von Leihgerät (... und nachher kaputt...?)
- Verzehr von Speisen und Getränken an Bord
- Parkplatzgebühren (tw. gepfeffert)

....Vorschläge: Gaffgebühr, gebührenpflichtiger Toilettengang mit Bonusmarken, Tombola 5aus300, Spielkonsole "Greif dir den Dorsch!"  usw. 


Schöne Grüße.


----------



## mathei (1. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h Komme hier nochmal auf die Dinge zurück, wie man trotz eines stabilen Kutterfahrpreises, doch noch ordentlich Kohle an Bord lässt.
> - Suppe kostet 6 Euro
> - Inanspruchnahme von Leihgerät (... und nachher kaputt...?)
> - Verzehr von Speisen und Getränken an Bord
> ...


sind ja die dinge, die ich bei dir auch hinblättern muß. |supergri
guiding ist halt teuer. |supergri wird zeit das es rappelt #h


----------



## elbetaler (1. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

:g Matze, dabei bist du ja so geizig, dass du einen Teil des Fahrpreises bei mir abarbeitest (Auf- und Abrüsten Boot). Ansonsten wäre es ja "unerschwinglich"! :m

Inzwischen haben wir durchaus eine Art freiwillige Schonzeit für den Dorsch eingehalten. Nicht vom Gesetz, sondern vom Wetter verordnet ... und es geht! Die Leos müssen doch nun gut abgewachsen sein. Da bist du mit deiner 50lbs-Rute auf der sicheren Seite. |uhoh:

Wird wirklich Zeit!


----------



## elbetaler (1. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h ...schon das epochale Video von @heringskiller gesehen? (Schmerzempfinden....)
Muss sagen, ich habe die Schmerzen ausgehalten. War im Zweifel, ob es lustig oder traurig sein soll. Der Junge hat mir auch schon fast leid getan.


----------



## SEEKUH (2. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Hallo SEEKUH, ´Petri´kann man ja fast nicht wünschen. Schade, hätte wohl besser laufen können.
> Allerdings sind das harte Worte:  ..."Nie wieder Einigkeit"! Er gehört doch zu den GUTEN!
> Kopf hoch, nächstes Mal wird's besser.
> 
> ...



Moin Elbetaler,

das er zu den "GUTEN" gehört weiß ich und gerade das regt mich so auf.  
Sie sollen doch auch ihr Geld verdienen, denn ohne das funktioniert es ja nicht. Hier würde aus meiner Sicht eine Bewertungsplattform Abhilfe schaffen.
Damit könnten sich qualitativ bessere Schiffe von den schlechteren abheben ohne das nur der Preis das entscheidende Kriterium wäre. Was aus meiner Sicht auch für die noch vorhandenen Kutter gut wäre, denn Engagement würde sich dann wieder lohnen.
Schön wäre das natürlich in diesem (AB) Rahmen da man hier die Werbung gering halten könnte und ganz sicher wüsste wer wann welchen Kutter bewertet. Und nicht zuletzt ist ist das notwendige know how im AB vorhanden. Ich hätte nämlich keinen blassen Schimmer wie man so etwas einrichtet.

Ich werde auch weiterhin mit Kuttern zum Angeln fahren, da man bei solchen Ausfahrten doch den einen oder anderen Angelkollegen Kennenlernen und ein paar nette Gespräche führen kann.

Bis später
Seekuh


----------



## offense80 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

So einen Bewertungstread zu erstellen ist ja kein Problem, aber  natürlich können hier auch "gefälschte" Bewertungen reinkommen, von  Freunden, Bekannten, Stammgästen usw. der jeweiligen Kutter.
Ansonsten könnte man es ungefähr wie im Tread "Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter......" aufmachen.


Z.B.

Kutterbewertungstread

Kutter:
Datum:
Fanggebiet:
Fänge:
Crew:
Kapitän:
Effektive Angelzeit:
Fahrpreis: 

Fazit:

Hier könnte man dann entweder nach Schulnoten bewerten oder auch zu jedem Punkt etwas schreiben, was natürlich je ausführlicher umso besser wäre. 

Ist nur ne Idee......

Petri an alle Boardis

Michael


----------



## elbetaler (2. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h Hallo Leute, bes. SEEKUH und Michael,

vom Ansatz her prima Sache, die Kutter zu vergleichen. Eigentlich könnte man die bereits bestehende Fangberichts-Matrix um die von Micha genannten Punkte erweitern, dann hätte man alles auf einen Blick.

Trotzdem habe ich dabei kein gutes Gefühl.
Da wäre zunächst mal zu prüfen, ob und in welchem Rahmen dieser "Vergleich" rechtlich vertretbar ist. Denn wer trennt Wahrheit und Legende? Wie kann man ein glaubhaftes objektives Urteil abgeben, wenn es ein Schitt-Tag war, kaum was gefangen wurde und die 6-Euro-Suppe noch im Hals steckt?
Mag sein, dass man die Lage völlig verpeilt und den Kutter in Verruf bringt und das zu unrecht! Oder es sind tatsächlich stumpfsinnige Ignoranten (Crew)..... und keiner merkt´s! 
Auf AB-Ebene wird es kaum aussagefähig und objektiv zugehen. Auch, weil leider viel zu wenig berichtet wird.

Jeder Angler geht so einen Tag auf dem Kutter anders an. Da gibt es die gemütlichen Leutchen (...egal, Hauptsache mal raus an die Luft!...), die Ehrgeizigen (... hat etwa einer schon mehr als ich? .... wer hat den Größten? ...), die Lustigen, die Verbissenen (... 5,3416799999 kg "Filet" gefangen...) usw. usw.
Entsprechend fällt dann auch das Urteil aus. Respekt und Vertrauen der Angler erreicht man nicht mit einem Bericht, wohl aber mit Leistung und spürbarem Engagement der Besatzung. Und so entwickelt sich ein Leumund.

Übrigens @SEEKUH, sollte es eine weitere Auflage der "Boardie-Kuttertour geben, lasse es dir nicht entgehen, mitzufahren! Das prägt auf jeden Fall.



Schöne Grüße.


----------



## offense80 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das ist ja auch das was ich meine mit den "verfälschten" Berichten. Es gibt ja auch Angler, die eine Tour NUR DANN super fanden, wenn sie mindestens so viel Fisch gefangen haben, das sie ihren "Fahrpreis" wieder raus haben. ( Daher kommt es ja auch leider immer wieder dazu, untermassige Fische abzuschlagen und mitzunehmen, weil "man hat ja schliesslich dafür bezahlt" ) Diese Angler zähle ich aber zum Glück zur stumpfsinnigen Minderheit . 
Weil du gerade die Boardie Kuttertour ansprichst......wir haben ja nun auch schon öfter diese Tour gemacht, und auch nicht immer super gefangen. Bis auf eine Ausnahmefahrt gab es allerdings immer eine positive Resonanz, da bei uns die Massenfänge absolut hinten anstehen, sondern im Vordergrund die Gemeinschaft und der Spaß. Und der war jedesmal GRANATE :q. Und ich denke mal das man mit dieser Einstellung auch unbefangen an eine solche Bewertung rangehen kann.
Ein Kutterkapitän kann sich bemühen Fisch zu suchen und zu finden, oder er kann eine "Treibstoffsparende Verarschefahrt" machen. Wenn jemand das Gefühl hat, das der Kapitän solche eine Fahrt macht, sollte man dies ruhig ansprechen. Ist es ein fairer Kapitän, wird dieser kein Problem damit haben, einen auf die Brücke zu lassen, damit man selber ein Blick auf das Echolot werfen kann um zu sehen ob Fisch da ist oder nicht. Gehört er jedoch zu der Fraktion von Kapitänen an "Halt die Fresse, bezahle die Fahrtkosten und geh mir nicht auf meine pelzigen Seenüsse", sollte man dies hier natürlich auch vermerken. Kommt dies einmal vor, hatte er vielleicht einen schlechten Tag, kommt es zwei - dreimal vor, hatte er vielleicht seine Tage, und kommt es öfter vor, sollte man diesen Kutter meiden. Aber die Menge an EHRLICHEN Beiträgen macht so einen Kutter halt transparenter was die Wahl angeht. 

Wir werden es am Ende sehen ob es hier so einen Tread geben wird und wie er genutzt wird. Für uns Boardis wäre es von Vorteil. Aber das ist halt nur meine Meinung.


----------



## SEEKUH (3. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Zusammen,

die Werbung ist natürlich ein Problem und auch diejenigen die erwarten das sie zig Tonnen an Fisch fangen. Bei einer solchen Bewertung würde ich deshalb die Fangmenge auch weglassen und eher das Engagement des Kapitäns bewerten. Ich möchte niemanden schlecht machen sondern man sollte allen eine Matrix an die Hand geben an der man erkennen kann was auf diesem Kutter los ist. Spaßfaktor wäre dann ein Punkt. Als ich unterwegs war waren auch Angelkollegen aus dem Süden an Bord und deren Laune kann man sich wohl gut vorstellen..
Man könnte es auch so aufziehen das nur die AB Mitglieder daran teilnehmen können, oder man zumindest erkennen kann wer diese Bewertung schreibt und wie lang er dabei ist. Die Daten sind ja vorhanden, ansonsten sollte man bei der NSA mal nachfragen und sich eine Kopie erstellen lassen. (-;
Ich würde mir etwas wünschen womit ich mir gleich auf den ersten Blick einen Überblick verschaffen kann. Ich kann bei einem solchen Bewertungsportal auch nur gutes für die guten Schiffe erkennen, denn auf diese Weise können Sie andere Preise durchsetzen als die "schlechten" Schiffe. 
Rechtlich sehe ich hier auch kein Problem, denn zum Einen kann ich mich auch einfach so über einen Kutter schreiben und zum Anderen gibt es solche Portale auch in anderen Bereichen. Ich würde es auch selber machen, allerdings fehlt mir nicht nur das Wissen sondern auch die notwendige Zeit. Alles in allem freut mich diese Diskussion.

@elbetaleras Angebot für die Boardie Tour nehme ich gern an. (so sie stattfindet)


----------



## SEEKUH (3. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

hab ich noch vergessen. da es solch eine Liste bislang nicht gibt, würde sich hieraus ein Alleinstellungmerkmal für das AB ergeben. 

Nur mal so... 

Bis später


----------



## elbetaler (3. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h @Msflo, hast du zwei Töchter (6 u. 9)?, die bei solchen Bedingungen noch angeln und f a n g e n können? Ganz schön robust und seefest!
Und selbst hast garnix? Andere haben auch nicht dolle gefangen, was ist bloß los?
In Endzeit-Movies sind es die Tiere, die das Inferno weit vor den Menschen spüren und Reißaus nehmen. Aber davon ab, es muss doch eine plausible Begründung geben!?;+

...Der Kollege, welcher vor Boltenhagen abgeschneidert hatte, ist auch zu bedauern. Finde ich aber trotzdem gut, auch mal vom Misserfolg zu schreiben.
In der Zeitung ( elbe-express 30.10.) wird der Fischer Herr Dunkelmann als sehr zufrieden dargestellt. Er fährt gewissermaßen jeden! Tag raus und holt die Dorsche aus seinen Netzen. Das Bild zeigt ihn inmitten von Möven umringt, die dankbare Abnehmer der Fischinnereien sind.

Also muss es D O C H noch Fische im Revier geben!!!
Ich möchte nämlich auch alsbald mal wieder los!


Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Franky D (3. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

ohne jetzt überspitzt oder angreifend wirken zu wollen @seekuh du schreibst in deinem fangbericht von 6std fahrzeit und 2std angelzeit beklagst dich aber sogleich auch über mangelndes engagement des kapitäns das passt irgendwie nicht so ganz ins gesammtbild, aufgrund des sturmes muss eben ein bereich angelaufen werden der einigermaßen windgeschützt ist und dazu zählt die ostküste fehmarns eben nun auch nicht direkt auch wenn sie deiner meinung nach fischreich sein mag


----------



## SEEKUH (4. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Franky D, 

du hast natürlich recht das man bei solch einem Wetter eher in einer windgeschützten Gegend unterwegs sein sollte. Aber genau das wurde ja nicht gemacht. In meinem Fangbericht schreibe ich das die Windrichtung sw / w war und damit ist die Ostseite Fehmarns genau die richtige Ecke. Wir waren aber nordwestlich von Fehmarn unterwegs, und mein Verweis auf den Seewetterbericht meint das man die Wetterlage morgens schon sehr gut einschätzen kann. 
Es handelt sich damit um einen Fehler des Kapitäns. kann passieren Schwamm drüber. Allerdings sollte man dann bereit sein auch die sogenannte extra mile zu gehen.

Ich will aber auch nicht die ganze Zeit auf dem Kutter rumreiten sondern einfach eine Diskussion über die qualitative Leistung der Kutter anstoßen.  Und die Möglichkeit einer Bewertungsplattform erörtern. 

Bis später


----------



## Franky D (4. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



SEEKUH schrieb:


> Moin Franky D,
> 
> du hast natürlich recht das man bei solch einem Wetter eher in einer windgeschützten Gegend unterwegs sein sollte. Aber genau das wurde ja nicht gemacht. In meinem Fangbericht schreibe ich das die Windrichtung sw / w war und damit ist die Ostseite Fehmarns genau die richtige Ecke. Wir waren aber nordwestlich von Fehmarn unterwegs, und mein Verweis auf den Seewetterbericht meint das man die Wetterlage morgens schon sehr gut einschätzen kann.
> Es handelt sich damit um einen Fehler des Kapitäns. kann passieren Schwamm drüber. Allerdings sollte man dann bereit sein auch die sogenannte extra mile zu gehen.
> ...


 
ist ein sehr interessanter Ansatz.

Die erfahrung mit dem Roulette bei solchen Bedingungen habe ich auch schon gemacht fahren wir raus an die Fahrrinne oder die Brücke durch letztlich sind wir als einzigstes schiff raus gefahren auch wenn die fahrt etwas schaukelig war wurden die bedingungen beim Stop nahezu perfekt und es wurde mehr als gut gefangen die anderen Unter der Brücke sind alle mit langen Gesichtern von Bord gekommen. Wenn es nicht so gut läuft sollte man schon noch etwas Nachlegen um vll noch ein oder zwei gute driften zu bekommen fraglich bleibt halt ob an anderen Stellen die erfolgsaussichten bei diesem Wetter gegeben sind das wissen wir leider alle nicht...


----------



## SEEKUH (5. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Franky D, 
das mit dem Fangen ist immer so eine Sache und die Tage an denen man auf der Ostsee garantiert satt fängt sind wohl vorbei. Man braucht also schon ein büschen Glück. Deshalb ist die Fangmenge aus meiner Sicht nicht das entscheidende Kriterium sondern der Spaß an Bord und das Engagement des Kapitäns. Ich muss mich mal schlau machen was man braucht um so etwas aufzuziehen. Obwohl ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin das solch ein Bewertungstool im AB am besten aufgehoben wäre. Hätte den einfachen Vorteil das man seine Mitglieder kennt und die neuen unter Beobachtung hält. Oder? Was sagt denn das AB - Team dazu? Ich würde auch meine Mitarbeit anbieten.

Bis später


----------



## Corinna68 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wenn ich mir das durchlese ,vor allem den Rest da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln #q
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4009468&postcount=2428

Ich denke mal Menschenleben ist wichtiger.Wenn eine Fahrt unter diesen Bedingungen abgebrochen wird .Wenn der Hafenmeister die Schiffe auffordert reinzukommen ,dann haben die Schiffsführer dem Folge zu leisten#6
Was die Kosten betrifft ,die sind und bleiben die gleichen ,Diesel ,Besatzung usw.


----------



## Fishcat23 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,
Das hat mit dem Hafenmeister nicht viel zu tun,
das ist in den Fahrterlaubnisscheinen der jeweiligen " Fahrgastschiffe " geregelt.
Ab 6 Bft ist Landschutz aufzusuchen und ab 8 Bft ist der nächste Hafen anzulaufen. 
Ich glaube die MS Seho hat diese Windklausel nicht.

Zur abgebrochenen Fahrt kann ich nur sagen, dass jeder Schiffsführer genau weiß wie viel Seegang und Wind der Kutter verkraftet und es auch mit dem Fischfang keinen Sinn mehr macht.
Ich kenne das so: wenn die Tour vorzeitig abgebrochen wird, gibt es Gutscheine für die nächste Tour. ( Blauort )#6.

LG
Alex


----------



## nyster (11. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Corinna, deine Meinungen bzgl. der Kosten für Diesel und Besatzung kann ich nicht teilen. Ich kenne es in der Arbeit so, dass man nach Arbeitsstunden bezahlt wird und hier liegen demzufolge 3, 5  Minusstunden zu buche bei 2 Arbeitskräften. Zudem fuhr der Kutter bei minimaler Geschwindigkeit landunter (gegen die Wellen) nur unweit raus (Rückfahrt mit Rückenwind etwa 1 Stunde). Es wurden also 3, 5 Std. Angelzeit und damit etliche Driften gespart...

Außerdem erwähnte ich in dem Beitrag, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war, heimzufahren. Aber Corinna, nehmen wir an, Du erhälst für eine nicht zufriedenstellende Handwerkerleistung eine unangemessene Rechnung; würdest du dem wortlos folgeleisten? 

Nach kurzer Kritik beim Käptn lenkte dieser ein und versicherte uns für die nächste Tour einen Nachlass von 10 € p.P., welche gestern dabei waren. :m


----------



## Corinna68 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Da liegst du voll daneben ,wenn es gut läuft und Bernd länger draußen bleibt ohne zusätzliche Kosten dann ist alles schick aber wehe wenn#c
Im übrigen haben alle Schiffe abgebrochen und ob es da Geld zurück gab wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Ihr hättet ja bei den Windvorraussagen nicht mitfahren brauchen,denn ihr wußtet was für Wetter angekündigt war.#c


----------



## Kielerfreund (11. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



nyster schrieb:


> Corinna, deine Meinungen bzgl. der Kosten für Diesel und Besatzung kann ich nicht teilen. Ich kenne es in der Arbeit so, dass man nach Arbeitsstunden bezahlt wird und hier liegen demzufolge 3, 5  Minusstunden zu buche bei 2 Arbeitskräften. Zudem fuhr der Kutter bei minimaler Geschwindigkeit landunter (gegen die Wellen) nur unweit raus (Rückfahrt mit Rückenwind etwa 1 Stunde). Es wurden also 3, 5 Std. Angelzeit und damit etliche Driften gespart...
> 
> Außerdem erwähnte ich in dem Beitrag, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war, heimzufahren. Aber Corinna, nehmen wir an, Du erhälst für eine nicht zufriedenstellende Handwerkerleistung eine unangemessene Rechnung; würdest du dem wortlos folgeleisten?
> 
> Nach kurzer Kritik beim Käptn lenkte dieser ein und versicherte uns für die nächste Tour einen Nachlass von 10 € p.P., welche gestern dabei waren. :m



und nur weil *Du* es *in der Arbeit *so kennst, muß es richtig sein ?

Ist ein Fischkutter ein Handwerker?
Das Personal was pauschal per Tag bezahlt wird, was ist mit denen ?

Die Lebensmittel, die eingekauft wurden fürs Mittagessen ??

Schaue einfach mal über den Tellerrand oder ist das schon zu weit?

Nichts für ungut, aber der Kommentar hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## nyster (11. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wettertechnisch wurde uns telefonisch mitgeteilt, dass es ganz gut aussieht. Auch Windfinder sagte keinen großen Wind an.

Andersrum kann man aber auch fragen: Warum wurde die Tour nicht einen Tag vorher abgeblasen (was einige der Kutter in Warnemünde taten)?

Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir nur ne halbe Stunde früher abgebrochen haben, sondern fast nen halben Tag.

Ich will das ja nicht an die Große Glocke hängen, wir sind schon öfter mit der Seeadler raus und bisher war alles immer super.

Es hat halt an dem Tag alles nicht zusammengepasst. Aber da Bernd ja eingelenkt hat (und ich denke er tat dies guten Gewissens), ist für uns das Thema auch positiv durch. Den erhofften Spaß am Ostsee-Trip kann uns aber der liebe Wettergott leider nicht zurückgeben


----------



## offense80 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

und nur weil *Du* es *in der Arbeit *so kennst, muß es richtig sein ?

ICH kenne es auch so, also sind wir schon zu zweit 

Ist ein Fischkutter ein Handwerker?

Ein Fischkutter ist kein Handwerk, aber der Kapitän der diesen "Fischkutter" fährt, sollte sein "Handwerk" verstehen.

 Das Personal was pauschal per Tag bezahlt wird, was ist mit denen ?

Bekommen die auch mehr Geld, wenn sie mal länger draussen bleiben?

Die Lebensmittel, die eingekauft wurden fürs Mittagessen ??

Wurden die Lebensmittel nach der Fahrt entsorgt, oder konnten die bei der nächsten Fahrt wieder weiterverkauft werden?

Schaue einfach mal über den Tellerrand oder ist das schon zu weit?

Sorry aber total unnötig der Satz, den hättest du dir schenken können

Nichts für ungut, aber der Kommentar hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen.

Nichts für ungut, aber der Kommentar hat mir AUCH nicht wirklich gefallen. #c


Ich  denke mal, das es normal ist, wenn man nach so einem Erlebnis  enttäuscht ist. Zumal der Themenstarter ja nicht unbedingt um die Ecke  wohnte. Und es ist ja nun kein Rufmord gegen den Kutter sondern nur ein  Erlebnis, welches uns hier mitgeteilt wurde. Und dafür ist doch gerade  DIESER Tread genau richtig |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (11. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ich war auf der Tour auch dabei. Und ich kenne Bernd als sehr fairen Kapitän, wo man eigentlich nie Schneider bleibt und  häufig überdurchschnittlich fängt. Tipps,
Köder und Hilfe gibts dazu. Der Kescher kommt schnell und und und. Da hab ich schon anderes erlebt.

Ganz ehrlich...das es gegen die Wellen raus langsamer geht, als mit den Wellen zurück, is logisch. Hätte er mit vollem Schuh gegen an dampfen sollen? Na Mahlzeit, dann hätte es Bruch oder gar Verletzungen gegeben.

Natürlich ist das ärgerlich, wenn man extra hoch fährt und es läuft so schlecht. Ging meinen Freunden gestern auch so. Aber das passiert nunmal. Und die Wettervorhersage gab das vorher so NICHT her. Windfinder und Seewetterdienst sagten verträglichlicheres Wetter für Sonntag voraus bis Samstag abend. Ich hatte extra vorm schlafengehen geguckt.

Und lieber ich krieg 10 Euro gutgeschrieben oder zahl Lehrgeld, anstatt daß auf Teufel komm raus die Zeit abgeritten wird, damit die Zeit rum geht. Auch das habe ich schon erlebt. Der Kutter hat die Zeit draußen rumgebracht. Raus kam außer Seekranken, ner Schürfwunde und nem Rutenbruch nix.  

Daß die Seeadler gern unter Land bleibt, wenn das Wasser kalt wird, ist bekannt. Das hat nix mit Sparen zu tun. Und die Fänge sind nicht schlechter, im Gegenteil.

Ich habe mittlerweile ein paar Kutter durch. Es gibt kaum bessere, aber viele schlechtere.

Ja, gestern war ein Scheixxtag, mit dem wohl keiner an Bord inklusive der Mannschaft zufrieden war. Aber das passiert, die Ostsee ist kein Teich und das Wetter kann unberechenbar sein. Wenn sich einer verletzt oder gar außenbords geht, was ist dann?

So und trotz des Tages gestern werde ich wieder mit Bernd fahren, wenn es mit Kutter von Rostock losgehen soll.

Ich möchte hier nicht einseitig Partei ergreifen, ich kann den Frust nachvollziehen. Ich war dabei, ich bin zahlender Kunde wie Ihr. Aber ich hätte genauso entschieden.


----------



## offense80 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@vermesser

|good:|good:|good:  

wirklich klasse Beitrag


----------



## elbetaler (11. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

...zu Beitrag 150.

#h  Lieber Offense, es gibt auch Angler, die ihre Pilke an der Reling bei widrigen Bedingungen verzurren und völlig uneigennützig statt zu angeln, anderen helfen. Ohne besondere Aufforderung, ohne an sein eigenes Ego zu denken!
Ooooh-keeeh! In dem besonderen Fall war der hilfsbedürftige Angler eine Frau, die sich mit der See vor Laboe angelegt hatte. Ihr stand alsbald nicht mehr der Sinn nach angeln. Der nette, sich fürsorglich kümmernde Angler, hieß m.E. Michael. Trotzdem fühlte er sich jedes Mal angesprochen, als sie laut ...UUUUU-LF (Ulf) rief #c.

Verpasst hat sie an dem Tag eh nix. Die seefesten Kameraden hatten auch kaum was in den Kisten. Aber schööön war´s, so schön!

... Gut zureden, neue Tüte besorgen, Tee bringen, Händchen halten und streicheln ... ja, das muss :l sein!


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## nyster (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Es ging hier nirgends um Kritik an irgendwelchen Entscheidungen bzgl. Des Abbruchs oder der Route. Ich weiß selber, dass die Seeadler gern unter Land fährt, man hatte an den ersten beiden Driften gesehen, warum (etliche Ruten waren krumm inkl. gutem Aussteiger bei mir). Wir dachten eigtl. Schon gegen 9, dass er abbricht, als wir trotz langsamer Fahrt gesehen haben, wie die Wellen ans Bug geklatscht haben. Waren aber auch froh, dass Bernd es trotzdem versuchen wollte! Der Himmel machte ja Hoffnung.

Ich streite sein Können und die Erfahrung nicht ab, wir waren alle halt enttäuscht, wenn man 1-2x pro Jahr hochfährt (einige nahmen extra Urlaub), nachts um 02:30 Uhr aufsteht, sich mit neuen Ködern eindeckt, man vllt. Sein leckeres Frühstück den Möwen über die Reling schickt und dann zur Heimfahrt noch aufm Fischmarkt Filet kaufen muss, damit man abends was zu Essen hat.

Ich würde jeder Zeit wieder mit der Seeadler fahren, da ich dort schon geile Tage hatte :m

Es ging hier einzig und allein um den (nachträglichen) Service, den man seinen zahlenden Kunden, die ja wiederkommen sollen, bieten sollte.

Da wir nun umso geiler aufs Pilken sind, werden wir höchstwahrscheinlich im Dezember wieder mit der Seeadler raus!


----------



## offense80 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ elbetaler....


ja von diesem Typen habe ich auch gehört. Er soll ja sogar auf den Sieg bei diesem Wettangeln verzichtet haben,  nur um dieser armen, scheinbar in Uuuulf verliebten, ständig nach ihm rufenden Frau zu helfen. Ich meine, seit diesem Tag nennt man ihn den Ritter der Schaumkronen 

Aber schöööön war dat, Man war dat schön 

:l


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ elbetaler....
> 
> 
> ja von diesem Typen habe ich auch gehört. Er soll ja sogar auf den Sieg bei diesem Wettangeln verzichtet haben, nur um dieser armen, scheinbar in Uuuulf verliebten, ständig nach ihm rufenden Frau zu helfen. Ich meine, seit diesem Tag nennt man ihn den Ritter der Schaumkronen
> ...


 
Moin "Ritter der Kokosnu........ äääääh Schaumkronen", nur solltet ihr beim nächsten Mal, wenn sowas passiert evtl. mal in die Rund efragen........ ich hatte meine "eigene Bordapotheke" am Mann (Tabletten, Kaugummi etc.) ...... wusste aber leider nix von dem "Elend" was sich drinnen abspielte...... #c.
Die Kaugummi sind schon ganz gut, wie mir gesagt wurde.....geben sie doch nach dem "Rufen nach Ulf" auch einen etwas andere Geschmack im Mund.......|rolleyes|bla:


----------



## beschu (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

So jetzt möchte ich auch mal was loswerden...euer Frust in allen Ehren,aber ihr habt euch ein Hobby ausgesucht das sich nicht zu Hause am LP abspielt sondern in der freien Natur auf oder am Wasser....nyster,du beklagst dich wegen dem Service?Genau wie jedem Anderen stehen mir die deutschen Wetterberichte zur Verfügung...lt dwd sollte es erst zum Mittag hin auffrischen....es ging ab 9.00uhr schon los...wenn ich euch hätte "abzocken" wollen dann wären wir einfach weiter Richtung Kühlungsborn gefahren...etwa 2,5h zusätzliche Fahrt bei halber Kraft...der DK-Verbrauch ist dabei minimal.und dann mit halber Kraft zurück...weder gegen die See noch mit der See fährt man voll.Gerade wenn man mit der See fährt ist man anfälliger für Querlaufende Wellen und wenn du dann nicht schnell wieder auf Kurs kommst entsteht rasend schnell eine echt gefährliche Situation.Alles andere mag zwar in Actionfilmen gut aussehen...blos wir hatten es mit der Realität zu tun.Und bei diesem Wetter kann man niemanden rechtzeitig Retten wenn er ins Wasser fällt.Der Mann ist höchstwahrscheinlich tot.Ausserdem sind wir vorn geblieben weil 2 Kutter von oben (K-Born) zurückkamen...es gab da nichts an Fisch.
der nächste Punkt es waren bis auf 2 Fahrzeuge die an diesem Tag keine Gäste hatten ALLE draussen,nur waren einige nördlicher und haben auch früher abgebrochen(ohne "Wertausgleich"....das ist Natur)Was die "handwerkliche Leistung" betrifft:wir waren zuerst an der Fangstelle!!!die anderen 3 Kutter kamen erst und legten sich in unsere Drift...und fingen auch,zwar genauso bescheiden wie wir aber sie bekamen was....wer hat nun was liegenlassen????Jetzt noch 2 Dinge die mir aufstossen:du sprichst hier von "Fun"der gefehlt hat.Wenn du Fisch angeln und töten als Fun bezeichnest fehlt in meinen Augen die Achtung vor der Kreatur "Fisch" und du giesst Wasser auf die Mühlen bestimmter anderer Gruppen die den Anglern das Angeln mit aller Kraft vermiesen wollen,vor allem dieser Truppe mit dem "verstümmelten Mädchennamen".Und noch was:wie du selbst gesehen hast war das Anlegen aufgrund des Windes etwas komplizierter und ein Fender ist verloren gegangen.Ich war noch beschäftigt als ihr schon so schnell weg ward.Wenn *mir* etwas nicht passt dann kläre ich es gleich in einem 4-Augengespräch oder mit der ganzen Gruppe zusammen.Erst viel später zu Hause am Lp mutig zu meckern ist wohl nicht die feine Art.Im Übrigen: auch ohne deine PN hat es den Nachlass gegeben.Matthias seine Gruppe waren die ersten,ihr die zweiten...so,das nur mal zum klarstellen einiger Dinge.


----------



## offense80 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@beschu

ich finde es wirklich sehr cool, das du dich als "Betroffener" hier auch zu Wort meldest, und die Dinge aus deiner Sicht schilderst ( und das meine ich wirklich ernst ). Am Ende scheint ihr ja doch noch mehr oder weniger auf einen Nenner gekommen zu sein. Ich denke mal, das der Themenstarter bestimmt nochmal mit dir auf Tour geht, und wenn dann alles stimmt, wird der Bericht eben wieder ganz anders aussehen :q

Wir Angler sind halt schon ein schwieriges Volk, aber wir LIEBEN unser Hobby trotzdem :vik:


----------



## offense80 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ Rolf

Sei gegrüßt mein edler Hofapotheker....auf der nächsten Tour werde ich bei einem solchen Fall natürlich sofort zu unserem Bordie Alchemisten eilen, und mir eins dieser Zaubergummis überreichen lassen, damit der Seezauber seine Wirkung verliert :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Rolf
> 
> Sei gegrüßt mein edler Hofapotheker....auf der nächsten Tour werde ich bei einem solchen Fall natürlich sofort zu unserem Bordie Alchemisten eilen, und mir eins dieser Zaubergummis überreichen lassen, damit der Seezauber seine Wirkung verliert :q


 

#6............


----------



## beschu (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Rolf
> 
> Sei gegrüßt mein edler Hofapotheker....auf der nächsten Tour werde ich bei einem solchen Fall natürlich sofort zu unserem Bordie Alchemisten eilen, und mir eins dieser Zaubergummis überreichen lassen, damit der Seezauber seine Wirkung verliert :q


versuchs doch mal mit Ingwer...ist ernst gemeint


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ Bernd #6 . Ich finde das super, daß Du das auch aus Deiner Sicht schilderst.

Wir am Heck haben uns jedenfalls über die unerwarteten 10 Euro gefreut. Und wir haben den Abbruch keinesfalls negativ gewertet.

Denn mit einem hast Du ganz klar recht: WENN wir hätten meckern wollen, hätten wir es auf der Rückfahrt oder im Hafen gemacht. Im Nachhinein im Board is feige, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



beschu schrieb:


> versuchs doch mal mit Ingwer...ist ernst gemeint


 
Danke für den Tip........ ich weiss, funktioniert, aber dann der Geschmack vom  Pils drauf?!|uhoh: Pfui spinne ......:q:q:q


----------



## beschu (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip........ ich weiss, funktioniert, aber dann der Geschmack vom Pils drauf?!|uhoh: Pfui spinne ......:q:q:q


In irgendeinem Laden hier hab ich sogar Ingwerbier gesehen...wäre ne Alternative:cum gaanz schnell abzunehmen


----------



## Corinna68 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Oder Ingverlikör
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/363371121849168/Ingwer-Likoer.html


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



offense80 schrieb:


> Er soll ja sogar auf den Sieg bei diesem Wettangeln verzichtet haben,
> 
> :l





wahhhhhhh,hab ick da watt verpasst...............wenn sveni mit ist kann mann datten vergessen,es sei denne man bindet ihn wie Troubardixhähähähähähähähääää


----------



## xbsxrvxr (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ach bernd, wer über dich/deinen kutter, oder deinen service schimpft hat einfach keine ahnung...!
Wenn er nich will... da sind genug andere die sich freuen würden nen platz bei dir zu bekommen!
Also echt...


----------



## nyster (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ihr versteht hier alle was falsch...ich sagte nie etwas gegen den Kutter oder getroffene Entscheidungen (welche vollkommen richtig waren)

Wir kannten es nur von anderswo her, dass man vom Käptn gesagt bekommt: "Hey, heute liefs suboptimal mitm Wetter, kommt doch wieder und holt die Fahrt nach *gutscheinrüberück*". Es ging uns nicht um irgendeinen Nachlass (ja, angeln ist ein teures Hobby, da sind 10 € Peanuts), sondern nur um eine Geste, um Mitgefühl und Kundenorientiertheit (der Kunde ist König). Aber ok, jeder ist menschlich und du (Bernd) hattest sicher auch ne Krawatte wegen der Vorhersage, also versteh ich auch, wenn Du vllt. Nicht gleich mit einer "Einladung für die nächste Tour" gekommen bist.

Zum Thema Spaß am Angeln...für uns nicht Küstenbewohner ist eine Hochseetour immer etwas besonderes, ob es nun an die Ostsee oder nach Norge geht. Wenn man stets nur Hechte & Co zu spüren bekommt und dann einen 50iger Dorsch an der Rute hat, welcher mehr Kraft als nen Meter-Entenschnabel aufbringen kann, steigt der Adrenalinspiegel ins unermessliche. Ich angel nicht, um zu töten, sondern um den besonderen Kick genießen zu dürfen, die Ungewissheit zu haben:" Was ist da unten dran?". Wenn nebenbei mal eine kleine Mahlzeit bei rausspringt, hat das nichts mit Spaß an der Tötung, sondern vielmehr mit unseren urzeitlichen Genen zu tun.


----------



## elbetaler (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h  So lange, wie man miteinander vernünftig und sachlich die Dinge ausdiskutiert, ist beiden Seiten geholfen.
 Mitunter erschließt sich dem Angler auf dem Kutter nicht, warum, weshalb, wie lange und wohin die "Reise" zu den Fanggründen geht. Da finde ich es immer toll, wenn vom Steuerhaus über Lautsprecher Informationen kommen. So kann man sich schon vorab auf den nächsten Spot vorbereiten. Von Infos über Tiefe, Bodenbeschaffenheit und Fischarten (Hering? Wittling? Dorsch? ....#6) lässt sich dann einiges zur eigenen Taktik ableiten.
 Beispiel: "Wir fahren auf 12 Meter!"
 Das heißt für mich, Pilker solo - an der "Weitwurfrute", also irgendwelches Paternoster-Gedööns ab! Noch flacher muss man die ersten Minuten voll ausnutzen, ob Pilker oder Gufi: Sie müssen FLIEGEN! Denn, nix gegen die Maschine, aber wegen der Scheuchwirkung wird man im Nahbereich wenig Erfolg haben.
 Oder: " Sooooooo, jetzte fahren wir mal een Stücken, so swannig Minuten!"
 OK, alles klar. Nun fehlt mal die Info. Ich wundere mich nur über die ewige Absinkphase.... kein Wunder, 45g auf 23 Meter schicken dauert eben. Die 100+ -Angler in der Abdrift unternehmen erfolgreiche Ankerversuche auf Muschelbänken und manchmal hört man dann diese eklige Knall-Geräusch (Schnur+Montage :c).

 Thomas Ziemer (MS Christa), Ralf Schmidt (MS Vorwärts) uuund nicht zu vergessen.... beschu (MS Seeadler):q gehören m.E. zu den auskunftsfreudigsten. Auch früher die Besatzung der MS Kehrwieder. Die Liste ist natürlich nur ein Auszug!.....

 (Wer mit den Beiträgen bezgl. "übles Erlebnis...Ulf...." nichts anfangen konnte (Offense, Rolf...) - es waren einschneidende Erlebnisse bei der vorletzten sog. Boardie-Kuttertour |uhoh: ).


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## elbetaler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Schon echt erstaunlich. Seit fast zehn Tagen ist weder von einem Kutter, noch von einem kleineren Wasser-fahr-gefährt irgend was gefangen worden!? #c :q

 Jaaa, ische weise! Jibbet ja noch annere Tröötz! :m

 (...wo ist bloß mein Eisbohrer?.....)


----------



## Carptigers (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Liegt wahrscheinlich am starken Wind. Also immer mit der Ruhe. Es geht bald wieder los ;-)


----------



## elbetaler (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h  Ja Florian, ich bin gaaanz ruhig!
 Aber es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viel Zeit man in solchen Phasen plötzlich hat. Staubsaugen, Abwaschen, Aufräumen, auch mal sich ums Essen kümmern  -  Hauptsache, die Gute gewöhnt sich nicht so sehr daran!

 Aber auch mal das Angelzeug durchsehen und die "Waffen" reinigen und schöne Bildchen und Videos anschauen darf man nicht vergessen. ...Beim Tee mit Gl.-wein (zB.) vor dem Kamin.
 Winterzeit ist doch nicht so übel. #d :m


 Haltet durch und schöne Grüße.


----------



## Welshunter (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Am Wochenende sollte da doch schon wieder was gehen.
Ich werde im Kieler Raum losschlagen, hat einer Tipps?
Mehr in die Förde rein oder stehen die Fische schon weit im Tiefen?

Ideen fürs Trolling vor Ort?

Grüße


----------



## Kegelfisch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Kutterspezis #6
Nach jahrelanger Abstinenz soll es dieses Jahr wieder auf'n Kutter . Gebucht haben wir die MS "Seho" für Anfang März auf dem Öresund . Wer war aktuell gerade mit diesem Boot draußen und kann mir schreiben (event. auch als PN) in welche Richtung und Tiefen (ost oder west) sie bevorzugt fahren und 
welche Ködergewichte , -farben und -arten (z.B. schwere Twister) unbedingt dabei sein sollten ? Da wir zu Zweit sind , kann ich so eventuell das "Geschirr" abstimmen . Wiegt ja auch etwas . Westwärts in die Laichgebiete wäre nicht so schön , auch nicht wegen der größeren Strömung und der "Minenfelder" der dänischen Fischer . Was machen die großen Heringe ? 
Uwe


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Endlich wieder pilken. Karneval geht's wieder nach Laboe.
 Einen Tage auf die Rügenland und einen auf die Blauort.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

denn viel spaß dabei...|kopfkrat

die laichdorsch-plünderei geht mal wieder los...
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hochseeangeln-Rügen/386970024702983


----------



## Don-Machmut (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



observer schrieb:


> denn viel spaß dabei...|kopfkrat
> 
> die laichdorsch-plünderei geht mal wieder los...
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hochseeangeln-Rügen/386970024702983



ja so doll war es nicht ... bei facebook stehen auch nur die drei großen fische drinne ..... 
mein nachbar war freitag mit der rügenland raus da hatten 17 von 30 leuten nicht ein fisch an bord ...und sonnst waren es nur 4 große fische wie zu sehen ...der rest war fürn arsch


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Mir sind die Dorsche zwischen 2 und 4 Kilo lieber als die fetten Laichdorsche. Auf der Klaus-Peter werde die alle gekeschert und dann wieder rein damit.

 Also nicht direkt wieder aufregen. Werden die nicht mit dem Pilker gefangen, dann landen die später im Fischernetz.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

selbst unter den fischern gibt es viele, die die bekannten laichgebiete meiden...und sich über ihre (dort fischenden) kollegen aufregen...und auch über die angler...
die meisten fordern schonzeiten und schutzgebiete...!
billige ausrede " ...wenn wir sie nicht fangen, fängt sie der fischer..."

ABER, diese diskussion gibt es jedes jahr, langweilt langsam und ändert nix...von daher...schluss damit


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wenn der Bestand der Laichdorsche so gefährdet sein sollte, dann hätten die Behörden schon etwas dagegen unternommen. Die wenigen gefangenen Fische tun keinem weh. Mich regt es aber auf, das viele Dorsche weit unter 38cm mitnehmen.


----------



## Kegelfisch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Genau deswegen habe ich die Möglichkeit der PN genannt ! 
Die Feinde sitzen in den eigenen Reihen . Ich habe nicht vor Babydorsche oder Laichdorsche zu angeln . Aber ein paar Fische für die Küche im mittleren Segment hätte ich schon gern . Was soll das Angemaule ? Soweit ich das durch Angeln oder Nichtangeln steuern kann , mache ich es . Hauptsache wieder Seeluft um die Nase und 'ne lustige Truppe an Bord .
#d Uwe


----------



## thomas19 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Vom 27.-30.03.14 sind wieder die Laboer Dorschtage.
Nur damit es Interessierte nicht vergessen... :vik:
Auf der Blauort wurde jetzt laut Fangbericht gut gefangen.


----------



## elbetaler (25. März 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hai...Peiner,
 Bei den Köhlern auch was über 30cm dabei gewesen? Und noch Petri, auch neulich zur Mefo!

 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## thomas19 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute,
Die "Chemnitz" hatte wohl heute einen Wassereinbruch, 17 Angler mußten vorsorglich das Schiff verlassen u. auf das Küstenschutzboot "Warnow" umsteigen.


----------



## thomas19 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

PS. hab vergessen zu sagen, daß die "Chemnitz" ein Angelkutter aus Rostock-Warnemünde ist.


----------



## offense80 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Zum Glück ist nichts schlimmeres passiert


----------



## elbetaler (3. August 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h... Sehr gute Fänge, auch auf den Kuttern! Da kann man ja gratulieren, Petri Heil!
 Volle Auftragsbücher bei den Eignern und Kapitänen, zufriedene Angler, schönes Wetter und Urlaub. So soll es sein.
 Könnte noch so weiter gehen!


 Schöne Grüße und gute Erfolge!


----------



## elbetaler (7. September 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@Arowana #h,

 bei solchen Berichten geht mir ein eisiger Schauer über den Rücken! Und ganz sicher vielen anderen auch.
 Die Trinkgelage werden meist genauso stillschweigend hingenommen einerseits, wie ein schlechtes Management an Bord andererseits. 
 Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, das mit dem Fahrpreis mitgekaufte Vetorecht zu nutzen, wenn einem etwas quer liegt. Später aus der Ferne die Wunden zu lecken bringt garnix. Du schriebst zwar, dass Du Dich aufgeregt hast, aber hat wohl nicht viel bewegt!?
 Ich kapiere auch nicht, warum man sich das zweimal hintereinander antun muss. Schade um die Kohle. Meine jüngste Kutterausfahrt im Urlaub ab Helitown wäre ein abendfüllendes Programm, wollte man davon berichten. Aber wider Erwarten war es erträglich. Gefangen hat jeder etwas, schönes Wetter, Kutter nur zur Hälfte besetzt, die "Spots" wurden besonders ab mittags ewig lange abgegammelt - obwohl meist nur Schniepel oder nix raus kam, Bier und Köööm haben auch geschmeckt und der Erbseneintopf muss noch extra bezahlt werden. 
 Also ein alles in allem schöner Touri-Veralberungs-Tag. Wobei ich es auch nachvollziehen kann, wenn gut die Hälfte der möglichen Einnahmen fehlen, nicht viel Treibstoff für das Anfahren richtiger Stellen verpulvert wird. Es soll ja auch noch was bei rum kommen für das Unternehmen.
 Das haben einige Angler rechtzeitig erkannt und helfen mit ihrem Alkohol-Konsum die drohende Pleite abzuwenden. Andere Leute saufen, um den Urwald zu retten. Ihre Leistung wird viel zu wenig gewürdigt!

 Leider ist die Kutter-Angelei im Sommer und in der Urlaubs-Hochsaison keinem ernsthaften Hochsee-Angler zuzumuten. Positive Ausnahmen mal ausgenommen. Und irgendwann rattert es im Oberstübchen:  Muss ich mir DAS antun und welche Alternativen gäbe es?
 Beispiele: Vergleichen..., nach Mitfahrgelegenheit auf Kleinbooten Ausschau halten oder die Anschaffung eines eigenen Untersatzes erwägen? Sicher wird für das Gros die sorgfältige Auswahl und Vorbereitung einer Kutterfahrt infrage kommen, statt gleich ein Boot zu kaufen. Aber man kann ja auch ein Kleinboot mieten! Selbst wenn nicht ein Fisch gefangen würde, der Spass und die Erholung sind garantiert... woanders eben nur vage oder nicht!



 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Arowana (8. September 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

die Stimmung war eh etwas am kippen, drum hat sich der Kapitän direkt zurück gezogen. Wir waren an dem Tag Wo ich den Dorsch zurück setzte, am ersten "fängigen" Spot, da wollte ich nicht groß diskutieren und gleich weiter fischen. 
Ich bin ja auch nur ein Dorschtouri und glaub einfach wirklich, dass die momentan schlecht beißen. 
Mit meiner Freundin auf dem Meer hab ich einfach das Problem "Toilette", da scheidet eine geführte Tour aus. Für ein ordentliches Mietboot fehlt der Führerschein, wobei ich da jetzt wieder übermotiviert bin den anzugehen.

Beim ersten Trip waren die Leute auf dem Boot echt ok. Beim zweiten Waren auf der anderen Seite so besoffener Pflunzen, die ihren Pilker 30 min unters Boot driften Ließen und dann begeistert den Gummi meiner Freundin hoch drillten.

Nach dem ersten Trip, wollten wir echt noch einen Zweitversuch starten, aber jetzt hat sich Dorsch für mich erledigt.

LG

Max


----------



## elbetaler (8. September 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Es gibt entlang der Küste einige Bootsverleiher, wo man sinniger Weise sich als Ungeübter "Omatage bzw. Ententeichwetter" raussuchen sollte.
 Beispiele: Kühlungsborn, Boltenhagen oder auch Neustadt (Lübecker Bucht) usw. usf. ...
 Über die Suchfunktion einfach mal reinlesen. Rügen oder Fehmarn haben auch einiges zu bieten. Voraussichtlich bist Du ja in diesem "Mietboot-Fall" mit Deiner Freundin allein im Boot und ohne jetzt auf Details eingehen zu wollen, wird Euch zum Thema Notdurft schon das Wesentliche einfallen! #6 :m

 Die Mietboote gibt es bis 15PS führerscheinfrei, Ausstattung ist natürlich individuell.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## allegoric (8. September 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Was Elbetaler gerade schreibt, kann ich nur empfehlen. Das macht echt Spaß mit einem Kleinboot. Es gibt aber noch wenige Kutter, mit denen die Ausfahrt Spaß macht, aber die liegen auf Rügen ;-).


----------



## elbetaler (8. September 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Der Kollege war aber doch auf der "Rügenland" |bigeyes ?


----------



## Arowana (9. September 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Guten Morgen,

Ja ich bin momentan auf Rügen.
Ich war gestern mit dem Boot auf dem Bodden was richtig geil war. Unser Bootsvermieter meinte, dass seine Boote auf der Ostsee auch keine Dorsche gefangen haben. Ich glaub die beißen momentan einfach nicht.
Cool, ich dachte bis 5ps wäre führerscheinfrei. Aber ich muss jetzt einfach mal den blöden Schein machen.

LG

Max


----------



## elbetaler (9. September 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

... ist aber auch gute Schleppzeit zur Zeit für die Komerziellen! Und wenn nicht mehr so viele Quallen vor Ort sind, kommen auch wieder die Stellnetze dazu.
 Eigentlich hat es im Herbst immer gut Fisch gegeben, dat wird noch better.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## SEEKUH (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moinsen, ich war am 19.10.2014 mit der MS Blauort unterwegs. Ich kann nur sagen das ich sehr zufrieden mit diesem Schiff bin.
 Ich hatte mich seinerzeit einmal sehr stark über die MS Einigkeit aufgeregt.
 Auf der Blauort ist einiges anders. Zunächst einmal: es ist teurer, dafür bekommt man mehr Service. Man wird anständig begrüßt, es gibt Informationen über die Tour "heute Starkwindwarnung und Wind aus Süd deshalb bleiben wir unter Land" oder "Fahrtzeit bis zum nächsten Stopp 15 min". Es riecht auf diesem Schiff auch mal nach gutem Essen, das liegt daran das die Fischfrikadellen an Bord gebraten werden. Der Kapitän der auch sucht....Das alles sorgt für eine gute Grundstimmung an Bord ,auch und das war bei uns der Fall, wenn einige Schneider blieben. Fangergebnis war eher mies, Angelerlebnis sehr gut. Das muss man erst mal nachmachen. Einziger Kritikpunkt: der Kutter war voll (allerdings so wie alle anderen auch) ich würde eher 50,-€ pro Tour bezahlen um mehr Platz zu bekommen aber das muss man am Markt auch erst einmal durchbringen. Zu guter Letzt für Angler die morgens von weiter weg anreisen hat dieser Kutter etwas besonderes zu bieten. Die Platzreservierung, ich muss in Hamburg also nicht um 03:00 Uhr aufstehen um einen vernünftigen Platz zu bekommen.

 MS Blauort immer wieder gern


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Was kostet die Tour auf der Blauort? Auf der Homepage steht 30€.


----------



## nowortg (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Die kostete € 41,00.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Aber bitte auch nicht vergessen das Egbert für die 41 Tacken auch MINDESTENS 10Std auf See ist... das bedeutet im Optimalfall 8Std reine Angelzeit!!


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Nicht ganz. Er legt erst um 7.30H ab.
 Und er kommt nicht erst um 17.30H zurück.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Er legt erst um 7.30H ab.
> Und er kommt nicht erst um 17.30H zurück.



Kann ich NICHT bestätigen! !... die Touren die ich mit egbert gemacht habe, hat er immer um 7 abgelegt und hat zwischen 17 und 17.45 wieder angelegt. Je nachdem aus welchem Gebiet er gekommen ist. ..


----------



## lattenputzer (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Die Rückkehrzeit der Blauort lässt sich nie genau vorhersagen. In der Regel wohl gegen 17:00 Uhr, aber durchaus auch mal später. Wenn ich da ann HH denke, ist auch der letzte Kutter bereits um 15:30 Uhr am Kai festgemacht. Berücksichigt man die Fahrzeit bleiben doch max. 4 Std., häufig aber auch weniger, wenn es zur Tonne 5 oder in den Belt geht.
Außerdem muss auch der im Verhältnis zu anderen Kuttern vorhandene außergewöhnliche Service genannt werden. Nach einem Gaff muss man fast nie rufen, das macht die Crew selbständig. 
Das Engagement des Kapitäns den Fisch zu finden, bezeichne ich als überragend. Falls er sich mal verkalkuliert hat, scheut er sich auch nicht, eine längere Strecke zu einem alternativen Fanggebiet zu fahren, sofern das vertretbar ist. Es wird jedenfalls nicht den ganzen Tag in einem Gebiet rumgekurvt, wenn es dort keinen Fisch gibt. Hellsehen kann er allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moinsen,
Ich muss auch sagen das die Kutter in Laboe um einiges angenehmer sind als in Halli, ich bin am 9.11. wieder auf der Langeland werde denn auch mal nen Bericht hier lassen... Fahrzeiten zum Fisch sind angenehmer Platzreservierung kein problem alles was das Herz begehrt...|supergri


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Habe heute angerufen. Es geht mit der Blauort um 7.30H los.
 Habe nächstes WE also 3 Touren auf 3 Kuttern. Das wird lustig. Es geht sich nicht erstrangig um Fisch. Den habe ich massig im Froster. Es soll Spaß machen und natürlich auch Fisch kommen, wenn es geht.


----------



## lattenputzer (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@dorschjaeger75
Der Tourbeginn um 7:00 Uhr gilt nur in den Monaten Juni-August, wenn die Blauort in der Nordsee von Büsum aus auf Makrele fährt. 
In der Ostsee von Laboe aus geht es immer um 7:30 Uhr los, nur bei einem Longtörn (12 Std.-Tour inkl. Vollverpflegung) beginnt die Fahrt bereits um 6:00 Uhr und endet um 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Skizzza (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Fast ganz korrekt alles. 07:35 ist Abfahrt von Laboe


----------



## elbetaler (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo @surfer93,
 Petri Heil, zu der erfolgreichen Kutter-Tour! Danke für Deinen Bericht. Warum hast Du solange damit hinter´m Berg gehalten? ... :m

 Schöne Grüße und weiter so!


----------



## Fishcat23 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Hallo @surfer93,
> Petri Heil, zu der erfolgreichen Kutter-Tour! Danke für Deinen Bericht. Warum hast Du solange damit hinter´m Berg gehalten? ... :m
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elbetaler (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Naja, kann ja mal vorkommen. Da gibt es manchmal Parallelwelten, wenn man noch unter dem Eindruck einer erfolgreichen Kuttertour steht. :m

 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## plattenjoe (15. März 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin zusammen , weiß jemand warum die Forelle heute die ganze Zeit in der Kieler Förde am angeln war? Teilweise direkt vor Möltenort?!
Was haben sie gefangen? 
Mich wundert es nur, dass andere Kutter draußen unterwegs sind, nur die Forelle des öfteren schon nur in der Förde rum dümpelt


----------



## Fishcat23 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin,
bei starken Ostwinden kann man keine Butt angeln.....:q
Alex


----------



## strandlaeufer (16. März 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ohne Steuermann darf man nicht weiter als 5 SM raus, auf der Außenförde war es zu windig, als in Förde. Windschutz in DK ist zu weit weg.


----------



## plattenjoe (16. März 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Was heißt ohne Steuermann? 
Und andere Kutter fahren ja auch weiter raus. 
Mir viel nur auf das die Wiking und die Forelle in letzter Zeit immer nur in der Förde rumdümpeln.    Und dafür die Kohle bezahlen , ich weiß nicht ob das gerechtfertigt ist .


----------



## strandlaeufer (16. März 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

"Ein *Steuermann* (Plural: _Steuerleute_) ist in der Schifffahrt ein leitendes Mitglied der Besatzung, das für die Navigation des Schiffes Verantwortung trägt und deshalb ein theoretisch und praktisch ausgebildeter Seemann sein *muss*. Er ist vom Rudergänger zu unterscheiden, der das Ruder bedient und das Wasserfahrzeug tatsächlich steuert."

 Da die Forelle und die Viking nur mit einem Kapitän fahren, dürfen sie auch nicht weiter als 5 SM raus. Wenn die Dorsche in der Förde stehen, stört es ja auch keinen. Wenn vor der Deutschen Bucht kein Fisch ist, dann ... wird es für diese Boote eben schwierig. |bigeyes


----------



## nowortg (16. März 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Lass mal die Nordsee da raus.  ;-) 

Die haben da die Kieler Bucht. 

Stets Petri Heil 

Jens


----------



## plattenjoe (16. März 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Dann ist die Forelle sowie gestorben , wenn dort nur Hafenrundfahrten abgehalten werden .    Und dafür 65 € berappt werden muss.   Das ist ein no go


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hhm, ich dachte immer, auf dem Echo sieht man die Makrelen nicht, weil sie eben keine Schwimmblase haben...

Björn


----------



## yukonjack (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Hhm, ich dachte immer, auf dem Echo sieht man die Makrelen nicht, weil sie eben keine Schwimmblase haben...
> 
> Björn



So hab ich`s auch mal gehört!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber hier gibt`s ja Experten die das genau wissen.


----------



## Sundjäger (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Zitat:
Zitat von Bjoern_Dx  Beitrag anzeigen
Hhm, ich dachte immer, auf dem Echo sieht man die Makrelen nicht, weil sie eben keine Schwimmblase haben...

Björn
So hab ich`s auch mal gehört!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber hier gibt`s ja Experten die das genau wissen.

Moin Jungs, nachdem ich Experte gestern die Schwarmwolken auf dem Echolot und Makrelen an der Oberfläche beim rauben beobachten konnte und mit der Blinkerrute eine gute 35 Zentimeter Makrele erwischte bin ich anscheinend ein Experte :q
Man sieht so etwas nur auf dem Wasser und nicht am PC.


----------



## Reppi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Die "Schwarmwolke" war auch wirklich die Makrele ? Oder doch eher er Futterfisch ?
Makarelis sieht man tatsächlich nicht.....


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. August 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Müsste Futterfisch gewesen sein. Mein Nordseeskipper (Möwe, Bensersiel), mit dem ich seit 15 Jahren auf Makrele fahre, sagte mir mal, dass man die Makrelen definitiv nicht auf dem Echolot sieht. Somit vermutlich ein Schwarm Jungheringe. Wenn du da nen fetten Makrelenschwarm gehabt hättest, wäre vermutlich auch nicht nur eine rausgekommen

Björn


----------



## Sundjäger (22. August 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Wenn man die Makrelen wirklich nicht auf den Echolot sehen kann, weiß ich nicht was da sonst zu sehen war. Vorm Boot waren die Makrelen an der Oberfläche am rauben und als längliche Striche auf dem Echolot zu sehen und eine  Schwarmwolke war auch zu sehen. Aber vielleicht sind einzelne Makrelen um die Futterfische gekreist. In 18 Metern Wassertiefe waren das garantiert auf 6 Metern keine Dorsche. Nach einer Makrele habe ich den Mefowobbler  gegen ein Gummi getauscht, weil ich nichts mit diesen Fischen anfangen kann.


----------



## seeschwalbe (22. August 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das sind Heringe. die Makrelen sind dazwischen.
Da Makrelen keine Schwimmblase habe sind sie auf 
dem Echo-Lot nicht zu sehen.
Die Nordseekutter die mit Anglern auf Makrele fahren
fahren dahin, wo die Möwe sticht, dort ist die
Makrele.#h


----------



## Seewolf 01 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

die Makrele sieht man auf den Echolot, wenn man
ein gutes Echolot hat.
Die Makrele ist sehr schnell im Wasserunterweg, deshalb
kann man die Makrelenschwärme nicht anfahren, wie beim
Dorsch.
Ich habe irgendwo noch Bilder von der Anzeige auf dem Echolot.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (26. August 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Vielleicht Köhler im Heringsschwarm. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich einem Berufsfischer, der seit mehr als drei Jahrzehnten im Winter fischt und im Sommer mit Anglern auf Makrele fährt, durchaus glauben, wenn er sagt, dass man Makrelen nicht auf dem Echo sieht. Der Bursche hat ja nun auch kein Hobby-Echolot auf seinem Kahn. Mag ja sein, dass man mit irgendwelchen Geräten der neuesten Generation was sieht, aber im Normalfall sieht man  wohl nur den Futterfisch. 

Björn


----------



## Seewolf 01 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

ich habe hier Makrele rausgeholt


----------



## elbetaler (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Snboxer,
 Petri Heil zu euren erfolgreichen Ausfahrten! So ein Start ins Neue Jahr ist ja traumhaft. Neujahr muss es doch fast Ententeich gewesen sein? 
 Ich habe meinen Salzwasser-Abschluss 2015 am 30.12. abgehalten, etwas weiter westwärts, mit Brandungsgeschirr. Neben einigen Platten kamen auch paar Nemos raus. Die Ausbeute zum mitnehmen ließ sich an einer Hand abzählen. 
 Naja, war mir auch klar, dass der kräftige ablandige Wind und die Temperaturen, die besseren Fische vertreiben würde. Ganz normal, dass es zu dieser Zeit wohl im tieferen Wasser besser läuft. 
 Trotzdem war es eine kurzweilige Angelei.
 Also dann, weiter so und beste Wünsche für´s Neue!


----------



## Christian2512 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hier noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu unserer Fahrt mit der MS Simone. Die Simone hat genug Platz, sowohl auf dem Deck als auch im Aufenthaltsraum. Auch die Platzreservierung finde ich super. Leider hilft einem auf dem Boot niemand. Keine Durchsagen über Fangtiefen, Boden oder Echoanzeigen. Auch das Gaff muss man selbst bedienen. Der Bootsmann gibt nur das Essen aus und verkauft Getränke. Sprechen tut er aber nicht freiwillig.
Am Vormittag waren wir auf einer Stelle, an der immer mal wieder ein Dorsch hoch gekommen ist. Das war ok. Dann sind wir Mittags zu einer weiteren Stelle gefahren. Hier wurde nahezu nichts gefangen. Der Kapitän hat trotzdem von 12 bis drei die Stelle nicht einmal gewechselt. Es wurde immer nur das Schiff gedreht damit man mal in der Andrift und mal in der Abdrift nichts fängt.
Dann haben alle nur noch den Fisch versorgt, was mit den Brettern gut klappt aber meistens fehlt einem das Wasser. Um 16:15 hatten wir wieder angelegt. Wenigstens konnten wir so noch ein leckeres Fischbrötchen im Hafen essen.


----------



## FPB (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hi, wir waren am wochenende mit einem Kutter vor Binz unterwegs und haben an zwei tagen ca. 50 von diesen
Fischen, siehe Bild, gefangen.
Sind das nun Knurrhähne oder Seescorpione ?
Da gehen die meinungen im Netz schön auseinander.
von giftig bis lecker alles dabei.
Achso, größen waren so 15 bis 25 cm.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Trollegrund (25. Januar 2016)

Da gibt es keine 2 Meinungen. Der Fisch auf dem Foto ist defintiv ein Seeskopion. Hübsch anzusehen aber zum Verzehr eher nicht geeignet. Knurrhähne sehen anders aus und sind hier nicht heimisch. Warum auch immer werden Seeskorpione im Volksmund auch Knurrhahn genannt. Beide Fischarten haben wenig gemeinsam. Der echte Knurrhahn lebt im tiefen Wasser und wird nochmals in mehrere Arten unterteilt wobei die meisten gut essbar sind. Das letzte Bild zeigt einen Knurrhahn


----------



## FPB (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Danke für die diese Antwort, ist mal eine klare untermauerte ansage.

Vielen Dank
Frank


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

trolle, der wird hier knurrhahn genannt, weil er auch brummt/knurrt wenn man ihn leicht drückt...hat aber sonst natürlich nichts mit nem knurrhahn zu tun


----------



## FPB (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

als landratte wird man doch mal fragen dürfen wenn ihr eure eigenen fische nicht kennt :q.
Auserdem hab ich immer geknurrt wenn so ein fisch drann war.#6
Bin aber nicht der Knurri ! 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

gab es denn auch was anderes, oder nur skorpione?


----------



## FPB (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

naja mit 11 leuten ca noch 50 Dorsche, aber keine riesen viel zurückgegangen, hatten fast keine drift und die top plätze hatte der fischer mit netzen zugestellet. waren mit der triton iV unterwegs, am kapitän lags nicht. hat fleißig gesucht.

Gruß


----------



## Hardy48 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

ich hatte in Norwegen mal Stelle wo wir die echten Knurrhähne fingen. Den Fang vom ersten Tag haben wir wieder rein geschmissen. :cAbends verklickerte uns unser Vermieter dass die richtig lecker schmecken. Haben sie dann am nächsten Tag mitgenommen und zubereitet, er hatte absolut recht. |supergri


----------



## elbetaler (5. April 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Dummer Aberglaube, hab ich immer gedacht!
 Aber nun bin ich doch etwas ratlos, denn ich war am ERSTEN APRIL ziemlich erfolgreich unterwegs und wollte das Erlebte für die Nachwelt in den Speicher meiner Kamera einmeisseln, musste aber feststellen, dass wie durch einen Fluch, komplette Körperteile nicht wiedergegeben wurden!
 Muss mir wohl doch was Neues zulegen!


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

#h Da sich in dem Unterforum zu Plz 2 niemand meldet frag ich hier mal nach ob jemand weiß wie es mit dem Herbsthering ( Kappeln ) aussieht ? Habe schon von gehört aber noch nie versucht !


----------



## elbetaler (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

:m Weihnachten fast vorbei und dann der Griff ins AB, wo man viel Neues lernen kann.
 Der Dorschbestand ist wohl unumstritten sehr stark gefährdet, was die jüngsten Berichte hier verheißen! Ich wäre auch total angefressen, könnte ich am Ende eines Angeltages so einen mageren Fang konstatieren........

 Und gleich vorweg: Ich habe es bestimmt nicht nötig, jemandem seinen Fang zu neiden. Dafür fange ich selbst viel zu regelmäßig, aber mit dem Unterschied, dass keiner erst den Finger heben muss und dass ich weiß, wann es genug ist.

 Aber in 2017 wird sich das alles natürlich erledigt haben, bei 5 bzw. 3 Fischen pro Tag und Mann. Und da sich daran wohl alle halten werden,

 müssen wir hier auch nie mehr,  hoffentlich, solche Beiträge wie diesen lesen!


----------



## Dingsens (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

@ allui:
Fazit: Rostock-Warnemünde in Punkto "Fangerfolg" wie schon immer, wird  seinem Ruf gerecht, bei den anderen Kuttern sah es auch sehr schlecht  aus, muss man nicht haben.

Wie begründest du denn bitte diese Aussage?
Schließt du von deinem Misserfolg auf andere?

Ich finde das ziemlich anmaßend und es verdirbt vielen Anglern (wenn sie sich die Reglementierungen schon antun) die Lust auf ihren Ausflug, wenn du so verallgemeinerte Aussagen tätigst.

Also bitte beim nächsten Mal etwas "leiser" mit dem Missmut, es ist eh schon ein Kampf ums Überleben für alle.

In diesem Sinne, viel mehr Petri beim nächsten Versuch. #6


----------



## thomas19 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Sorry,
ich bekomme die 3 angehängten Bilder bei der Fangmeldung leider nicht mehr richtig rum gedreht.


----------



## beschu (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

im Moment kommt es nicht nur auf die richtige Köderauswahl sondern auch auf die Köderführung an....hektisches hoch-und-runterreißen bringt nicht viel....vor allem in der Abdrift ist eine ganz langsame ...eher "zupfen"....Köderführung der Schlüssel zum Erfolg


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Dingsens schrieb:


> @ allui:
> Fazit: Rostock-Warnemünde in Punkto "Fangerfolg" wie schon immer, wird  seinem Ruf gerecht, bei den anderen Kuttern sah es auch sehr schlecht  aus, muss man nicht haben.
> 
> Wie begründest du denn bitte diese Aussage?
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich absolut an


----------



## VolkerH (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



beschu schrieb:


> im Moment kommt es nicht nur auf die richtige Köderauswahl sondern auch auf die Köderführung an....hektisches hoch-und-runterreißen bringt nicht viel....vor allem in der Abdrift ist eine ganz langsame ...eher "zupfen"....Köderführung der Schlüssel zum Erfolg



Kann ich nur bestätigen! Weit weggehauen beißt am besten.
Gummi geht sehr gut. Solopilker 50...80 Gramm mit einem größeren Drilling geht aber gleichfalls.


----------



## Dingsens (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

offense80:

Es ging um die Kernaussage, Fazit: Rostock-Warnemünde in Punkto "Fangerfolg" wie schon immer, wird   seinem Ruf gerecht, bei den anderen Kuttern sah es auch sehr schlecht   aus, muss man nicht haben.

Das stimmt so nämlich absolut nicht.
Dass es momentan überall mau ist, streite ich nicht ab und das steht auch nicht zur Debatte. 
Es zu verallgemeinern und zu behaupten, es wäre schon immer so gewesen, finde ich unpassend. Denn ich weiß, dass es oft sehr gut lief hier, wenn man auf dem richtigen Kutter war.

Unmut über Unmengen an "verpulverter" Kohle ist absolut nachvollziehbar, angesichts der derzeitigen Beißflaute.
Aber das muss dann nicht so verallgemeinert zum Ausdruck gebracht werden.

Und das war einfach nur als ein gut gemeinter Tip von mir zu betrachten. #6

Also nichts für ungut, in ein paar Jahren lachen wir hoffentlich wieder über die Durststrecke!


----------



## offense80 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das hoffe ich auch, aber ich befürchte eher schlimmeres...die werden auch wenn es wieder gut läuft und es wesentlich mehr Dorsche gibt, ein Baglimit für uns Angler stehen lassen, aber dafür die Quoten für die kommerzielle Fischerei wieder anheben. 

Ein akzeptabler Weg wäre die Agenda 45-0-10 die ich sofort unterschreiben würde.....aber wer weiß ob die jemals kommen wird. 

45 – Zentimeter Mindestmaß 0 – Dorsche in der Schonzeit  10  – Dorsche Baglimit 

Wer das noch nicht kennt...einfach mal Tante Google fragen


----------



## Macker (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Dingsens schrieb:


> offense80:
> 
> Es ging um die Kernaussage, Fazit: Rostock-Warnemünde in Punkto "Fangerfolg" wie schon immer, wird   seinem Ruf gerecht, bei den anderen Kuttern sah es auch sehr schlecht   aus, muss man nicht haben.
> 
> ...



Wenn es so Weiter geht und die Leute zuhause bleiben hast du in ein paar Jahren keine Kutter mehr.
Dann ist Kutterangeln vorbei in Deutschland.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## offense80 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das ist abzusehen...aber willst du (im Schnitt ) 100 Euro ausgeben, um maximal 5 Dorsche zu fangen? Das tut sich keiner an. Ist schade was mit den Kuttern passiert,und es hört sich auch bestimmt sehr hart an,  aber nur damit sie überleben können, sind wir Angler doch nicht moralisch verpflichtet, mit ihnen mitzufahren um den benötigten Umsatz zu bringen. Hier hat unsere Bananenrepublik Regierung für zu sorgen, die ja vom Volk gewählt wurde, weil dieses SO ein Vertrauen in die Volksvertreter hat oder vielleicht hatte. Würdest DU morgen nur noch die Hälfte deines Lohns bekommen aus Sparmaßnahmen deines Betrieben.....meinst du, dass auch nur irgendein Kapitän eines Angelkutters sagen wird "Mensch, dir muss geholfen werden, damit du weiterhin zum Angeln raus fahren kannst, wir erlassen dir die Hälfte des Fahrpreises" ? Ganz sicher nicht. 
Es ist absolute ******* was sie mit uns Anglern machen, und dieses Baglimit ist der größte undurchdachte Müll überhaupt. Und das die Kutter jetzt eine höhere Quote bekommen, wir Angler jedoch wieder in den Arsch getreten werden weil WIR ja daran am meisten Schuld tragen, war doch vorher schon abzusehen. 
VIELLEICHT ist die AGENDA 45-0-10 der bessere Weg....vielleicht wird man es ja noch erfahren, vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## Hawergetzi (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Frisch entdeckt im Hafen von Helsingør (Dänemark).
Wundert mich irgendwie nicht, bei der Politik, die hier gefahren wird.


----------



## Macker (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ganz Ehrlich Ich für mich kann sagen das ich genauso Fahre wie vor dem Baglimit.
Für mich steht halt wirklich der Spass an erster Stelle und nicht der Fang.
Kutter ist für mich Gemeischaft und Spass.
Wenn Ich meinen Jahresvorrat an Fisch hole dann in Norwegen und am Gelben Riff.
Ostsee ist Spass und nix anderes.
Natürlich ist es Geil wenn da auch was bei rauskommt aber für mich halt Zweitrangig
Über die Jahre hat man soviele Leute auf den Kuttern kennen gelernt das es auch ohne unmengen an Fisch ein Hammer tag wird.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## offense80 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Gebe ich dir absolut recht, aber dann kann ich mir auch ein Boot mieten, und mit 4-5 Leuten raus fahren. Sicher, allein dieses Flair, morgens am Hafen, die Sonne geht auf, die Möwen kreischen und der Schiffsdiesel tuckert vor sich hin-einfach nur GEIL. Und sicherlich steht das erlebte nicht im Vergleich zum Fang. Aber irgendwo sollte es zumindest UNGEFÄHR passen. Früher lief es ja auch mal super- dann ist man mit 5 Dorschen und mehr nach Hause gefahren, und manchmal waren es auch weniger. ABER....es bestand immer die Möglichkeit, das man mehr fangen konnte und DURFTE. Da hat dann keiner gesagt "Och Mensch, das ist aber jetzt schade.....läuft so richtig gut und wir müssen aufhören weil das Baglimit schon nach 2 Stunden bei allen erreicht ist. Dann fahren wir jetzt mal rein, und ihr bekommt anteilsmäßig euer Geld für den Rest des Tages zurück, weil ich ja kaum was verfahren habe weil es so gut lief." Wie gesagt, es zählt der Tag an sich, aber da würde es auch günstigere Varianten geben, und keiner sollte sich in der Pflicht fühlen, auf den Kuttern mit zu fahren, weil sie sonst ihren Job verlieren. Diese Kapitäne zu retten ist der Job von diesen ***** da oben, die uns diesen Scheiß eingebrockt haben.


----------



## thomas19 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Offense,
ich glaub nicht, daß man einen Teil seines Geldes wieder bekommt, nur weil,daß Baglimit nach 2 Stunden erreicht ist. Das machen Die nur, wenn wegen schwerer See eher reingefahren werden muss u. das auch nur vor 12.00 o. 11.00h, je nach Kutter. Man wird dann morgens an Stellen fahren, wo nur etwas Fisch ist, um die Zeit halbwegs voll zu bekommen. Man will ja dort auch etwas Getränke u. Essen verkaufen. Man fährt dann vielleicht 5-30 min eher rein, um eher Feierabend zu haben, die Kutterkpitäne sind doch auch nicht doof!


----------



## h1719 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Offense,
> ich glaub nicht, daß man einen Teil seines Geldes wieder bekommt, nur weil,daß Baglimit nach 2 Stunden erreicht ist. Das machen Die nur, wenn wegen schwerer See eher reingefahren werden muss u. das auch nur vor 12.00 o. 11.00h, je nach Kutter. Man wird dann morgens an Stellen fahren, wo nur etwas Fisch ist, um die Zeit halbwegs voll zu bekommen. Man will ja dort auch etwas Getränke u. Essen verkaufen. Man fährt dann vielleicht 5-30 min eher rein, um eher Feierabend zu haben, die Kutterkpitäne sind doch auch nicht doof!



Absoluter Blödsinn!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Warum Blödsinn ???????


----------



## beschu (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Offense,
> ich glaub nicht, daß man einen Teil seines Geldes wieder bekommt, nur weil,daß Baglimit nach 2 Stunden erreicht ist. Das machen Die nur, wenn wegen schwerer See eher reingefahren werden muss u. das auch nur vor 12.00 o. 11.00h, je nach Kutter. Man wird dann morgens an Stellen fahren, wo nur etwas Fisch ist, um die Zeit halbwegs voll zu bekommen. Man will ja dort auch etwas Getränke u. Essen verkaufen. Man fährt dann vielleicht 5-30 min eher rein, um eher Feierabend zu haben, die Kutterkpitäne sind doch auch nicht doof!



du unterstellst uns also absichtlichen Betrug.....das hat eigentlich eine Anzeige verdient.Du hast in meinen Augen eine ziemlich wichtige rote Linie überschritten.Keiner kann was für dein anglerisches Vermögen bez. Unvermögen...irgendwie ist sowas zum Kotzen


----------



## Dingsens (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Da bin ich absolut bei dir Bernd!! 
So viel Blödsinn und infame Unterstellungen habe ich selten gelesen! #q


----------



## h1719 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Da bin ich absolut bei dir Bernd!!
> So viel Blödsinn und infame Unterstellungen habe ich selten gelesen! #q



Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Wir haben immer das Beste versucht.


----------



## offense80 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Beruhigt euch bitte.....ich denke mal Thomas hat es ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt. Und er hat nicht verstanden was ich damit meinte wegen dem Geld usw. 
Das Baglimit killt uns "kleinen Fischer" ( Angler und Kutterkapitäne ) doch alle und treibt einen riesen Keil zwischen uns. Und das obwohl beiden "Gruppen" so fett in die Eier getreten wurde dass man das Knirschen bis in den Golf von Mexiko hören konnte.


----------



## KlickerHH (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin zusammen, 

hier nun mein kleiner Bericht.
War um 4.15 an Bord, dann ging es um 4.30 los zum Eisbunkern.
5 Uhr pünktlich Abfahrt. Der Skipper sagte, dass wir 1,5 Stunden fahren.
Ich wollte die Zeit sinnvoll nutzen und habe mich nach der Fahrt hingelegt.
Um 7 bin ich aufgewacht und wir fuhren immer noch. Auf Nachfrage hieß es, noch ne halbe Stunde........
Gut, wenn wir dann die fetten Brocken aus der Nordsee ziehen, ist das ok.
Erster Stopp nix, zweiter auch nix, dritter auch nix......
Man muß dazu sagen, dass maximal 2 "Würfe" drin waren, danach hat der Skipper sofort den Platz gewechselt....... Dann kamen wir an eine Stelle, an der Fische rauskamen, aber auch da war nach 2 Würfen Feierabend.....
Gegen 12 Uhr hieß es dann, wir fahren jetzt an eine Stelle für Makrelen.
Häh? Alle schauten sich ratlos an........ Der Skipper trat die Heimreise an. Wir fuhren ca. 2 Stunden, um dann etwa 1 Km vor der Hafeneinfahrt von Hvide Sande zu dümpeln. Auch hier war weit und breit nichts von Fischen zu sehen.
Halb 3 waren wir im Hafen. Ich hatte 1 Dorsch und drei Makrelen, nach ca. 30 Stopps. 

Ich war früher mit der Solea unterwegs, als Ivan noch am Ruder stand. Das war der Hammer. Ich denke gestern war es der Gärtner oder der Koch, der üben dürfte. Die die gestern an Bord waren kommen nicht wieder, das war die einvernehmliche Aussage.,

Nette Leute kennengelernt. Die Brandenburger waren gut drauf, hoffe das mit der Seekrankheit hat sich jetzt erledigt ;-)


----------



## offense80 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das klingt ja nach reiner Abzocke.....und dafür dann knapp 100 Euro zahlen? Eine Frechheit ( finde ich zumindest ). Also ich würde diesen Kahn nicht mehr betreten #d


----------



## Norbi (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Solche Kutter sollte man für Schiessübungen der Marine frei geben.#d


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Sind die Erfahrungen auf der MS Solea generell so schlecht?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lucio071 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Sind die Erfahrungen auf der MS Solea generell so schlecht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


moinsen...was mein herrenausstatter (angelhändler) und die kritiken im internet besagen, sollte man von diesem kutter lieber die finger weg lassen, es sei denn, man besitzt ne zeitmaschine, die einen ein jahrzehnt in die vergangenheit versetzt. gute kritiken ab hvide sande, allerdings richtung gelbes riff, haben folgende kutter: 

http://www.meeresangeln-tricks.de/a...odil-zum-gelben-riff-ab-hvide-sande-danemark/

bzw.

http://emma-line.dk/

greetz und petri!


----------



## KlickerHH (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



lucio071 schrieb:


> moinsen...was mein herrenausstatter (angelhändler) und die kritiken im internet besagen, sollte man von diesem kutter lieber die finger weg lassen, es sei denn, man besitzt ne zeitmaschine, die einen ein jahrzehnt in die vergangenheit versetzt. gute kritiken ab hvide sande, allerdings richtung gelbes riff, haben folgende kutter:
> 
> http://www.meeresangeln-tricks.de/a...odil-zum-gelben-riff-ab-hvide-sande-danemark/
> 
> ...



Emma-Line fährt ab Thyboron......
Früher war es die MS Lene, die dann in MS Bodil umgetauft wurde.
Das Angeln ab HS hat sich nicht rentiert.......


----------



## lucio071 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Emma-Line fährt ab Thyboron......
> Früher war es die MS Lene, die dann in MS Bodil umgetauft wurde.
> Das Angeln ab HS hat sich nicht rentiert.......


...vielleicht immer noch besser und näher als die törns von hirtshals!? hast du aktuelle infos über die emma- line? wenn positiv, hätte ich lust auf nen angriff aufs gelbe riff, obwohl einem das wetter da auch manchen streich spielt... greetz


----------



## strandlaeufer (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Küstennah läuft von Thyborön auch wenig. Mit der Muddi mind. 10 h Tour dann gut Fisch auch interessant mit der Bodil dann aber mind. 20 h, weniger wird aber gar nicht angeboten.

War im Mai 2x mit, alles sehr gut. Von Hvide Sande würde ich nicht mit dem Kutter fahren, nur noch Thyborön.#h


----------



## lucio071 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Küstennah läuft von Thyborön auch wenig. Mit der Muddi mind. 10 h Tour dann gut Fisch auch interessant mit der Bodil dann aber mind. 20 h, weniger wird aber gar nicht angeboten.
> 
> War im Mai 2x mit, alles sehr gut. Von Hvide Sande würde ich nicht mit dem Kutter fahren, nur noch Thyborön.#h


was habt ihr denn so an beute rausgeholt von thyborön aus?


----------



## strandlaeufer (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Jeder Angler hatte zwischen 8 und 15 Fischen und um die 5-7 kg Filet.


----------



## lucio071 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Jeder Angler hatte zwischen 8 und 15 Fischen und um die 5-7 kg Filet.


...hört sich ja erst einmal auch nicht sooo prall an für den aufwand. gibt es evtl. fangbericht von der hirtshals- flotte (z. B. orcas) vom gelben riff in jüngster zeit?


----------



## Achmin (3. August 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Ausfahrt von "Hybrid":
Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.07.2017
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn
Fänge: div Dorsch ü 65cm bis 83cm zum Mitnehmen; 2 Leng 73 & 75 cm

Petri, aber tut mir leid: Es fällt mir schwer zu glauben, dass du um Fehmarn zwei Leng gefangen hast...
Gruß Armin


----------



## Dingsens (4. August 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Warum??? |kopfkrat
Gib mal bei einer führenden Videoseite Leng Mommark ein! |bigeyes
Ist ja nun auch nicht soooooo irrsinnig weit weg von Fehmarn,
aber auf jeden Fall der gleiche Tümpel.


----------



## thomas19 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Moin Leute,
ich will Freitag, den 22.9.17 mal wieder mit einem Kutter, von Rostock aus, zum Angeln rausfahren. Wittling ist reichlich, Dorsch deutlich weniger?
Die Seewettervorhersagen sind recht unterschiedlich, für diesen Tag. Es wird NO-Wind vorhergesagt.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## Dingsens (20. September 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Also wie ich es sehe, wird Freitag gar kein Wind sein. |kopfkrat
Das kann sich natürlich ganz schön auf die Drift auswirken.
Mit viel Glück bist du aber auf einem guten Kutter, den der Kapitän zu steuern weiß.

Petri Heil und maximale Erfolge.


----------



## thomas19 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute,
die derzeit so geringen Fänge an Dorsch, sind offenbar doch auf nächtliche Schleppnetzfischerei zurück zu führen. Als Kutterangler wundert man sich, warum an den Hotspots, frisches Seegras an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt. Dort, wo gerade geangelt wird.
Der Herbst war einmal die günstigste Fangzeit auf Dorsch!
OK, lasst uns gemeinsam auf bessere Zeiten hoffen! 
thomas19


----------



## thomas19 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Eine Frage in die Runde,
welche Kutter veranstalten Glühweinangeln:#2:. Ich hab mal wieder Lust auf Glühwein! Es dürfen sich auch Kutterkapitäne o. deren Besatzungsmitglieder zu Wort melden!
Petri 
thomas19


----------



## beschu (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Beschreib doch mal deine Vorstellung von einem "Glühweinangeln"....worauf beißt eigentlich ein "Glühwein"???#c:m


----------



## thomas19 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Bernd, na einfach Kutterangeln, bei dem es auch Glühwein zu kaufen gibt. Kann auch in der Mikrowelle warm gemacht sein. In Wismar auf der Peter 2 gibt es das nicht mehr. War der Frau dort zu klebrig. So ihre Meinung.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Kann ich mir vorstellen.
Beim schaukeln des Schiffes geht einiges daneben. 
Und glühwein ist süss und klebt


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Kann ich mir vorstellen.
> Beim schaukeln des Schiffes geht einiges daneben.
> Und glühwein ist süss und klebt


Vielleicht waren die Angler zu klebrig;-))))


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Das zeug klebt wie noch was,
Möchte das auch nicht zu hause haben


----------



## beschu (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

Glühwein gehört doch bei diesem Wetter dazu|bigeyes:q


----------



## Wildkarpfen (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

|Ihr sollt Angeln und nicht saufen |wavey:


----------



## Macker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offtopic zu den Fangmeldungen*

MS Blauort am 1 Advent  das Adventsangeln mit Punsch & Plätzchen.
Anmeldung zwingend Erforderlich
 Adventsangeln 2017 Stand nach dem Kutterboars Wochenende

    So die gute Nachricht ist das Einige zugesagt haben nen Bauernhahn abzunehmen wenn die Tour nicht Voll wird.
    Also Planen wir mit dem Ganzen Schiff.

    Da es immer noch nicht möglich ist die Beiträge zu bearbeiten hier eine Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste.
    Denkt bitte daran wer mit möchte bitte Anmelden.


    Hier habe ich dann jetzt die Ausschreibung für das Adventsangeln 2017 für Euch.

    Ich weiss es ist noch Lange hin und august bis Dezember ist auch eine Lange Zeit
    Aber da wir Euch auch Weiterhin die Qualität an Bauernhähnen bieten möchten die Ihr von uns Kennt geht es nicht anders


    Adventsangeln 2017

    Am 03.12.2017 findet wieder das Adventsangeln der MS Blauort und dem
    Kutterboard statt.
    Wie in den letzten Jahren soll es wieder einen Bauernhahn für jeden Teilnehmer
    geben (Kühlbox mitbringen).

    Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 44 Personen begrenzt
    Der Fänger des längsten Dorsches erhält einen Geflügelpreis.
    Der fleissigste Angler ( Dorsch & Butt) wird hier gewertet , bekommt einen
    Sonderpreis.


    Im Fahrpreis von 90€ sind enthalten Fahr/Startgeld , Frühstück, Mittag , zum Kaffee Punsch und Schiffgebackene Plätzchen.
    Abfahrt ist am 03.12.2017 um 7Uhr


    Plätze werden mit einem Platzwechsel ausgelost
    An den Seiten des Schiffes gibt es auch Plätze ohne Platzwechsel (Sitzplätze)
    Plätze auf Bug und Heck nur mit Platzwechsel
    Bitte bei der Buchung angeben ob mit oder ohne Platzwechsel
    Angemeldet ist nur der Angler der sein Fahr/Startgeld komplett bezahlt hat

    Wir möchten euch die selbe Qualität wie in den letzten Jahren bieten.

    Es wird auch wieder unser Fischeschätzen um den Katenrauch Schinken geben
    Es zählen Dorsch und Butt Tip 1€.


    Anmeldungen ab Sofort an Bord der MS Blauort 


    Für eure Angelpapiere und euren Versicherungsschutz seit Ihr Selbst Verantwortlich.


    Intressenten Liste
    01.
    02.
    03.
    04.
    05.
    06. Heinrich
    07.
    08.
    09.
    10.
    11.
    12.




    Teilnehmerliste

    01. Birte bez Bo
    02. Carsten Plaga Sitzplatz bez Bo
    03. Shorty bez Bo
    04. Shorty bez Bo
    05. Otto Schümann Sitzplatz bez Bo
    06. Otto Schümann Sitzplatz bez Bo
    07. Otto Schümann Sitzplatz bez Bo
    08. Brotschedel Sitzplatz bez Bo
    09. Brotschedel Sitzplatz bez Bo
    10. Kispro bez Bo
    11. Dietermann bez Bo
    12. Rolf Parker bez Bo
    13. Herbynor bez Bo
    14. Kater Karlo bez Bo
    15. Rolf Weinreich bez Bo
    16. Schempy Sitzplatz bez Bo
    17.
    18.
    19.
    20.
    21.
    22.
    23.
    24. Lattenputzer bez Ma
    25. Otto Voss bez Ma
    26. Olli Voss bez Ma
    27. Dorschli bez Ma
    28. Ost bez Ma
    29. Genia bez Ma
    30.
    31. Mike Wölcke bez Ma
    32. Michael Krause bez Ma
    33. Esomat bez Ma
    34. Andre S Sitzplatz bez Ma
    35. Andre S Sitzplatz bez Ma
    36. Andre S Sitzplatz bez Ma
    37. Andre S Sitzplatz bez Ma
    38. Martin Bartsch bez Ma
    39. Benny O bez Ma
    40. Marcus (M&M) bez Ma
    41. Britta Z Sitzplatz bez Ma
    42. Jörg Z bez Ma
    43. Zanderman 111 bez Ma
    44. Macker bez Ma

    Noch sind Plätze Frei.



Gruß Jörg


----------



## eltmanner (27. März 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo, 5 Unterfranken wollen vom 01.04. bis 05.04. in der Neustädter Bucht mit dem Boot angeln. Wird zur Zeit was gefangen, geht zur Zeit was?

Vielen Dank für Antworten.


----------



## Doc Dietmar (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

moin warum wurde das thema verschoben:c


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



banja1 schrieb:


> Moin heute in der Kielerbucht los gewesen.In der Förde vor Laboe sehr viel Heringe.Vor Strande viele Dorsche um 40 cm.Dann Stollergrund Kleverberg geschleppt 5 gute Dorsche und zwei Hornhechte



Petri,hat sich doch gelohnt.#6


----------



## benkk (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



banja1 schrieb:


> Moin heute in der Kielerbucht los gewesen.In der Förde vor Laboe sehr viel Heringe.Vor Strande viele Dorsche um 40 cm.Dann Stollergrund Kleverberg geschleppt 5 gute Dorsche und zwei Hornhechte



Prima, da will ich morgen auch hin.#6


----------



## Norbi (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Frage....was ist mit dem Fanglimit?Ich denke 3 Forsche sind pro Person erlaubt!!


----------



## sirpma (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Nobbi. Nur während der Laichzeit sind es 3 Dorsche pro Person, wenn man dann überhaupt was mitnimmt, was jeder für sich selbst entscheiden sollte. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spreewaldlumpi (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Frage....was ist mit dem Fanglimit?Ich denke 3 Forsche sind pro Person erlaubt!!





sirpma schrieb:


> Hallo Nobbi. Nur während der Laichzeit sind es 3 Dorsche pro Person...



Da liegen die Herren beide falsch!
Es lautet nämlich "3 Dorsche im Februar und im März"
Theoretisch sollten diese Monate die Laichzeit treffen, aber die Natur ist variabel. Die Politik hat das Mindestmaß nun auch noch auf 35cm herunter gesetzt, um diese Ideotie zu untermauern...


----------



## Memy (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Dorschandi schrieb:


> Datum:15.6.18
> Kutter: Einigkeit
> Ort: Heiligenhafen
> Fanggebiet: vor Dahme
> ...



War bis jetzt auch nur auf der Einigkeit.
Was hat dich an der Klaus Peter gestört?


----------



## bacalo (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Für solch Fragen bitte eine PN an @
Danke für dein Verständnis:m


----------



## Dachfeger (25. September 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Sorry, aber die hätte ich alle abgehakt und weiter geangelt.


----------



## Gambolputty (30. September 2018)

Dachfeger schrieb:


> *AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*
> 
> Sorry, aber die hätte ich alle abgehakt und weiter geangelt.


Und ich finde es gut, dass er dies nicht gemacht hat.


----------



## allegoric (7. Februar 2019)

Dachfeger schrieb:


> *AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*
> 
> Sorry, aber die hätte ich alle abgehakt und weiter geangelt.




Tja, wir räuchern gern ganze Dorsch und da macht sich das Maß um 45cm recht gut. Das will ich mal bei einem großen Fisch sehen. Den musste dann wieder teilen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Februar 2019)

allegoric schrieb:


> Tja, wir räuchern gern ganze Dorsch und da macht sich das Maß um 45cm recht gut. Das will ich mal bei einem großen Fisch sehen. Den musste dann wieder teilen.


nimm Wittlinge zum räuchern eine klasse besser wie Dorsche nur in der Pfanne ist mir der Dorsch lieber


----------



## basstid (4. März 2019)

BerndH schrieb:


> Nur vereinzelt war ein Laichfisch dabei.
> 
> -



Ich öffne mal die Box der Pandora: Deshalb befürworten nachhaltig Denkende ja auch eine Schonzeit. Andere sind erstaunt, wenn sie ab und an doch was merken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. März 2019)

basstid schrieb:


> Ich öffne mal die Box der Pandora: Deshalb befürworten nachhaltig Denkende ja auch eine Schonzeit. Andere sind erstaunt, wenn sie ab und an doch was merken.


DANN SOLLTEN SICH ERST MAL DIE FISCHER DARAN HALTEN so die nächste box geöffnet
3 jahre fangverbot für die gesamte ostseeflotte und dann läufst du über fische in der Ostsee


----------



## BerndH (5. März 2019)

Ich wollte dieses Gerede von der Laichdorschangelei eigentlich nicht kommentieren,
aber nach einiger Überlegung möchte ich nun doch meine Meinung dazu abgeben.

Die verbleibenden Angelkutter kämpfen um ihre Existenz, und es werden von Monat zu Monat weniger,
die uns auf die Ostsee zum Angeln bringen.
Wir als Angler sollten endlich einmal aufhören, uns selbst anzuschmieren. Wir haben nichts unrechtes getan.
Und jedesmal den Anglern, die noch mit den Kuttern zum Angeln fahren ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden,
bringt niemanden etwas. Außer denen die das Angeln abschaffen wollen.

Mein Fangbericht sollte auf ein tolles Wochenende an der See hinweisen, bei dem wir schöne Fische gefangen haben.
Es war die Absicht, andere Angler zu ermutigen. Zum Angeln zu fahren, denn es sind gute Fangaussichten gegeben.
Der Hinweis mit den Laichfischen habe ich dazu geschrieben, das der Kapitän die Laichgebiete mit den großen
Laichdorschen gemieten hat, und gezielt andere Bereiche angefahren ist.

Gruß
-Bernd-


----------



## MS aus G (14. März 2019)

Ruhig, Bernd, denk an Deinen Blutdruck!

Ich kann Dich allerdings sehr gut verstehen!!! Ich war im November mit einem Kutter raus und habe auch meinen Spaß gehabt und sogar noch ein paar Dorsche geangelt. Aber auch diese, ach so nachhaltig gefangenen Dorsche laichen nicht mehr!!! Also was soll diese ewige gleiche Leier und dem rufen nach Schonzeiten!?! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## BerndH (15. März 2019)

Mach dir mal um meinen Blutdruck keine Gedanken. Ich kenn da ein ganz gutes Mittel dagegen.

Nennt sich Angeln.

Sollten manche Menschen vielleicht öfter mal machen. Dann wären manches hier entspannter.

Gruß 
-Bernd-


----------



## thomas19 (20. Juni 2020)

*Ostseeangeln 2020 vom Kutter aus, im Seegebiet vor Warnemünde*
Zeitraum vom 18.06.-19.06. 2020: 
Man hört immer ständig Angler sagen, wegen 5 Dorsche pro Tag lohnt es sich, ja kaum noch rauszufahren!
Das mag ökonomisch gesehen, richtig sein! Es geht hier aber um die Ausübung eines Hobbys! Zum Fahrpreis von ca. 40-50€ kommen meist noch die Tagesparkgebühr von 5-9€. Dafür braucht man aber keinen längeren Urlaub in Anspruch nehmen! Das Wochenende oder ein bis zwei freie Tage reichen schon!
Wenn man jetzt mal richtig gut Fisch fangen will, dann schließt man sich mit ein paar Leuten zusammen und fährt nach Norwegen. Südnorwegen reicht schon!
Dort kann man dann, für ca. 1000€ (Fahrpreis+Taschengeld+Sonstiges) 15kg Fisch (meist Filet) mit nach Deutschland nehmen. Gelingt es Einem nicht, dort den Fisch zu finden, dann wird meist an den Lachsfarmen geangelt, 100m Abstand zur Farm sind einzuhalten! Wenn das geliehene Boot mal auf 80 oder 90m an die Farm herantreibt, dafür wird Euch niemand den Kopf abreißen! Aber kommt nicht auf die Idee und werft die Angel in das Zuchtbecken aus!!!! Ihr reißt Euch sowieso nur alles ab, in den Käfigen!
Und wenn man Euch dabei noch erwischt, wird es natürlich teuer!
So jetzt aber wieder zum eigentlichen Thema!
Was wird gefangen? meist Dorsch
Bester Köder: Gummifisch in neonorange mit 40g Bleikopf(rund) bewegter See und 24-30g bei ruhiger See.
Es ist egal , ob der Bleikopf neongelb oder bleifarben ist. Ich verwende den 12,5er "Möhrchen" von Lieblingsköder und den dazugehörigen Jighaken 40g "Spitze Haken" in 4/0 oder 28g von Spro in 8/0.
Man kann aber auch die normalen Gummifsche in neonorange nehmen, 13cm "Kopytos" z.B. mit einem 8/0-Jigkopf von Spro beispiesweise.
Beste Fangzeit: 6:00-7:30 morgens
Fangtiefe: 6-12m
Erwarteter Fangerfolg: 1-4 Dorsche meist um die 45 cm, bei Anfängern und Durchschnittsanglern.
Spitzenangler erreichen noch das Baglimit, von 5 Dorschen mit bis ca. 65cm, pro Angeltag. 
Wie gesagt, man muss das Limit von 5 Dorschen erstmal erreichen! Nicht,das ihr glaubt, mal eben 5 Dorsche raus Jeder und dann können wir 2 Stunden eher zurück fahren!

Nebenbei kann oft noch mit Wattwurm auf Plattfisch geangelt werden. Am Besten mit einem recht kurzen Vorfach(30cm?) am Buttlöffel. Gewicht weiß ich jetzt, nicht so genau, müsst ihr erfragen. Das Angeln auf Plattfisch bietet sich so ab 11:00 Uhr an, wenn die Dorschfänge zur Mittagszeit hin nachlassen.
Petri 
thomas19


----------

